# Sticky  *** 2022 MORELS & MORE ***



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

With the Indiana board starting to warm up, 
I thought I'd start the good ol' annual 2022 board for Pure Michigan. 

Rain has been falling (and snow!) in SW MI all month and I'm starting to get the fever. 

*How is everyone doing and what are your thoughts on the upcoming season?*


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> With the Indiana board starting to warm up,
> I thought I'd start the good ol' annual 2022 board for Pure Michigan.
> 
> Rain has been falling (and snow!) in SW MI all month and I'm starting to get the fever.
> ...


What is the timing for your season up there


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> What is the timing for your season up there


Soon! I'm going to start within a few weeks. 
Apr 15th would be a good jump off date, weather permitting.


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

It’s starting to warm up here in Michigan as well. We are slowly creeping into the high 50s-60s, I’m hoping by next week I can start the hunt!!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Riss said:


> It’s starting to warm up here in Michigan as well. We are slowly creeping into the high 50s-60s, I’m hoping by next week I can start the hunt!!!



Yes @Riss, I think next week is a good time to begin. I'm going to go tomorrow and don't expect much, but the weather is favorable overall. What part of the state do you hunt?


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

I am located in Grand Rapids but I intend to hunt all over including the U.P. 😀


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

Riss said:


> I am located in Grand Rapids but I intend to hunt all over including the U.P. 😀


What about you?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Riss said:


> What about you?


I hunt all of SW MI and Northern IN. Do you hunt any other mushrooms beyond morels?


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

Not now at least, I just started my search for Morels seriously in the last two years, my first attempt was in 2020, I found 2 big ones. Last year I think I waited too long, but I have been gearing up reading books and what not to prepare my self for this season so fingers crossed!


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

Riss said:


> Not now at least, I just started my search for Morels seriously in the last two years, my first attempt was in 2020, I found 2 big ones. Last year I think I waited too long, but I have been gearing up reading books and what not to prepare my self for this season so fingers crossed!





noskydaddy said:


> I hunt all of SW MI and Northern IN. Do you hunt any other mushrooms beyond morels?


I have heard good things about the SW I have some friends in KZOO who have been very successful.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Riss said:


> Not now at least, I just started my search for Morels seriously in the last two years, my first attempt was in 2020, I found 2 big ones. Last year I think I waited too long, but I have been gearing up reading books and what not to prepare my self for this season so fingers crossed!


Oh ok! So you're a newbie. I would highly suggest following and 
posting questions on the *Indiana Board *as its very active.

The same tips and tricks work in Michigan as they do Indiana.

Once you select Indiana as a state, look for and _Follow _the thread below: 










And start asking questions! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

noskydaddy said:


> Oh ok! So you're a newbie. I would highly suggest following and
> posting questions on the *Indiana Board *as its very active.
> 
> The same tips and tricks work in Michigan as they do Indiana.
> ...


Thank you so much, will do!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Riss said:


> Not now at least, I just started my search for Morels seriously in the last two years, my first attempt was in 2020, I found 2 big ones. Last year I think I waited too long, but I have been gearing up reading books and what not to prepare my self for this season so fingers crossed!


Just give it time, it will happen! I started with morels about 10 years ago, and eventually branched out. I have about a dozen on my life list now with, hopefully, more to come. In addition to the Indiana board which is, by far, the most active board on this forum, go to You Tube and search "Learn Your Land". Great videos about gathering wild food!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Riss said:


> Not now at least, I just started my search for Morels seriously in the last two years, my first attempt was in 2020, I found 2 big ones. Last year I think I waited too long, but I have been gearing up reading books and what not to prepare my self for this season so fingers crossed!


If you're interested in adding an "easier" to find mushroom while in the Morel woods, study up on pheasant backs. Easy to identify and you'll find them in the same areas. If you strike out on Morels, you can often come home with some pheasant backs for the fry pan.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kbart said:


> If you're interested in adding an "easier" to find mushroom while in the Morel woods, study up on pheasant backs. Easy to identify and you'll find them in the same areas. If you strike out on Morels, you can often come home with some pheasant backs for the fry pan.


Ya @Riss, @Kbart makes a good point for newbies: Learn some easy to ID mushrooms and get your confidence up.

The Pheasant back is a good one to start with because of what kbart said. Also, check out *chicken of the woods* too for simplicity and deliciousness. 

The funny thing is the morel is one of the hardest to see of all mushrooms and most of us begin with this mushroom.

Maybe more people would be lifelong mushroom hunters if they started with easier ones to begin with? I remember the day I told my mentor (for morels) that I'm quitting. "It's just too hard!" I said. Luckily, he talked me out of it. 

Now, I hunt all year round and love it more than anything!


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

noskydaddy said:


> Ya @Riss, @Kbart makes a good point for newbies: Learn some easy to ID mushrooms and get your confidence up.
> 
> The Pheasant back is a good one to start with because of what kbart said. Also, check out *chicken of the woods* too for simplicity and deliciousness.
> 
> ...


That is my end goal, I want to become familiar and forage for all mushrooms not just Morels. The reason I am so fueled about finding Morels is because this is the first mushroom I have foraged, and quickly became hooked by the mesmerizing taste.🍄


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

noskydaddy said:


> Ya @Riss, @Kbart makes a good point for newbies: Learn some easy to ID mushrooms and get your confidence up.
> 
> The Pheasant back is a good one to start with because of what kbart said. Also, check out *chicken of the woods* too for simplicity and deliciousness.
> 
> ...





Riss said:


> That is my end goal, I want to become familiar and forage for all mushrooms not just Morels. The reason I am so fueled about finding Morels is because this is the first mushroom I have foraged, and quickly became hooked by the mesmerizing taste.🍄





Kbart said:


> If you're interested in adding an "easier" to find mushroom while in the Morel woods, study up on pheasant backs. Easy to identify and you'll find them in the same areas. If you strike out on Morels, you can often come home with some pheasant backs for the fry pan.


Also, Kbart I was wondering if you had some guidance or recommendations on areas around Grand rapids worth hunting. I have spots picked out in KZOO And Allegan I will be searching, but am struggling to located a good spot/ park here in GR due to such high foot traffic.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Riss said:


> That is my end goal, I want to become familiar and forage for all mushrooms not just Morels. The reason I am so fueled about finding Morels is because this is the first mushroom I have foraged, and quickly became hooked by the mesmerizing taste.🍄


I got started hunting morels when I joined an area fish & game club and a couple of members informed me that morels grew on the property. Once I was successful at finding some, which took 2 years BTW, the fuse was lit. I guess that once you open your eyes you tend to keep them open. I've found mushrooms just driving down the street!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, since you seem really inclined to learn, I highly suggest trying to find a mentor. They can flatten the learning curve dramtically.


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

noskydaddy said:


> Also, since you seem really inclined to learn, I highly suggest trying to find a mentor. They can flatten the learning curve dramtically.
> I totally agree, but that is easier said than done. Surprisingly their are not many people in my age group who take an interest to my hobby lol. But I am planning on attending the mushroom festival in Mesick, as well as a morel hunt hosted by Howard Christensen Nature Center! But I have found them before so I am optimistic.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

How about this. Get on You Tube and subscribe to Learn Your Land. They have an incredible collection of videos about gathering wild food. The host, Adam Haritan is quite knowledgeable. He is located in the Pittsburgh, PA area, and is, I believe, a member of the Western PA Mushroom Club.


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> How about this. Get on You Tube and subscribe to Learn Your Land. They have an incredible collection of videos about gathering wild food. The host, Adam Haritan is quite knowledgeable. He is located in the Pittsburgh, PA area, and is, I believe, a member of the Western PA Mushroom Club.


Thanks! I will check it out!!!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Ya @Riss, @Kbart makes a good point for newbies: Learn some easy to ID mushrooms and get your confidence up.
> 
> The Pheasant back is a good one to start with because of what kbart said. Also, check out *chicken of the woods* too for simplicity and deliciousness.
> 
> ...


Have you hunted for black trumpets? Those can be hard to see! I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## Oaklandshroomer (9 mo ago)

I live in Oakland county and also know the kzoo area a little.. I could have some good info for you!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> Have you hunted for black trumpets? Those can be hard to see! I'm not sure which is worse.


I love black trumpet hunting! Very challenging hunt. Had a bumper crop in 2018 and 2019 and then a very poor next two years. They have me baffled at this point.
How about yourself?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Those are still on my bucket list. I have never seen a pic of black trumpets in situ that did not also show moss. So, I suppose you should look for cool, moist environments.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> I love black trumpet hunting! Very challenging hunt. Had a bumper crop in 2018 and 2019 and then a very poor next two years. They have me baffled at this point.
> How about yourself?


I adore black trumpets. Last year I didn't find a single one as far as I can remember but I was working in MN June through Oct so I didn't get out much. Some years I find thousands. I love how you can smell them before you see them. Getting excited about this season but my local woods are at least 2 weeks behind last year according to my photos. Heck my tulips haven't even bloomed!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> Those are still on my bucket list. I have never seen a pic of black trumpets in situ that did not also show moss. So, I suppose you should look for cool, moist environments.


Look on the edge of ponds especially if there are oaks and beech and the most important look for witch hazel. I find that purple corts will grow in the same area so if you see a purple mushroom on the edge of a wet area slow down.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Cannot wait to be up in Michigan for the shrooms best of luck to u all I’m from indiana so keep us up to date


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I adore black trumpets. Last year I didn't find a single one as far as I can remember but I was working in MN June through Oct so I didn't get out much. Some years I find thousands. I love how you can smell them before you see them. Getting excited about this season but my local woods are at least 2 weeks behind last year according to my photos. Heck my tulips haven't even bloomed!


Last season had me completely baffled for trumpets. I didn't find one either, and we had ample rains all month so that made little sense to me. (In an area I had previously found hundreds too.)


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> Look on the edge of ponds especially if there are oaks and beech and the most important look for witch hazel. I find that purple corts will grow in the same area so if you see a purple mushroom on the edge of a wet area slow down.


Purple corts or Wood Bewit (Lapista nuda)? I ask because I find my trumpets in envorins like those of the Blewit. Thanks!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Surprised havnt seen gleen on here yet


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Surprised havnt seen gleen on here yet


Was out in Northern Michigan saturday. Scouting for new ash tree areas. Ground temps just 41 degrees near the surface. I'm prediction 10-14 days before i can begin picking black morels. So maybe mothers day weekend. But we need some warmer temps first.

Glenn


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

As always thanks for the up to date info Glenn best of luck to ya and plz keep us informed


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="wade, post: 1337005, member:


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I’m looking forward to a great year although here in Oakland county, it looks like at least a week till they’ll be up in significant numbers. I’ll look at my spot for blacks either this afternoon or tomorrow but with this cold snap, I doubt I’ll see anything. Temps begin to moderate this week so next week should be a good time to start looking. SW Michigan always starts earliest- here, we’re usually a week or so behind.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> I’m looking forward to a great year although here in Oakland county, it looks like at least a week till they’ll be up in significant numbers. I’ll look at my spot for blacks either this afternoon or tomorrow but with this cold snap, I doubt I’ll see anything. Temps begin to moderate this week so next week should be a good time to start looking. SW Michigan always starts earliest- here, we’re usually a week or so behind.


Nice. I did find 11 blacks yesterday. These were nice sized and must have been up before the cold snap.  Keep us posted!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Surprised havnt seen gleen on here yet


I'm sure he will be but hes northern Michigan and things are running a little behind


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Purple corts or Wood Bewit (Lapista nuda)? I ask because I find my trumpets in envorins like those of the Blewit. Thanks!


Cortinarius or sure. I don't usually find Lepista until way later in the year and it has to have a lot of leaf debris. The corts will pop up in July.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Last season had me completely baffled for trumpets. I didn't find one either, and we had ample rains all month so that made little sense to me. (In an area I had previously found hundreds too.)


I was living in NW MN from late June to October so didn't get to hunt much. I'm sticking around home this season so hopefully I'll find a bunch. I see I'm repeating myself. lol.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

bung23 said:


> I’m looking forward to a great year although here in Oakland county, it looks like at least a week till they’ll be up in significant numbers. I’ll look at my spot for blacks either this afternoon or tomorrow but with this cold snap, I doubt I’ll see anything. Temps begin to moderate this week so next week should be a good time to start looking. SW Michigan always starts earliest- here, we’re usually a week or so behind.


Check your spots. I found blacks in Ingham yesterday.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> I'm sure he will be but hes northern Michigan and things are running a little behind


I'll be heading out to scout and look down between Indian River and Gaylord tomorrow. But I have yet to see a ground temp above 43 degrees. We had near record low temps
the past two mornings. But it looks like warmer temps this weekend and during next week so maybe can find some black morels by Mothers Day.

Glenn


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Any wait to get up to northern Michigan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> Cortinarius or sure. I don't usually find Lepista until way later in the year and it has to have a lot of leaf debris. The corts will pop up in July.


Yes that makes sense.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn did u make down to Gaylord area?I know you gotta be liking the rain.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found these Friday


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Cant wait for this weekend making our annual mothers day trip up first one this year we are going somewhere completely different so not sure how itll go but we will see hope everyone is starting to have some success!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

elmgirl said:


> Cant wait for this weekend making our annual mothers day trip up first one this year we are going somewhere completely different so not sure how itll go but we will see hope everyone is starting to have some success!


Wish I could talk my family into a Mother's Day hunt!  I think we're getting together for breakfast, and then I'm going to try and sneak out for a hunt!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Glenn did u make down to Gaylord area?I know you gotta be liking the rain.


Hi Rockytop,

Yes I did make it. Actually did not get that much rain down there this weekend. I did not find any but I found my first several today in Sault Ste. Marie the size of a pencil eraser. I fully expect
Gaylord to post finds this weekend. Hopefully I will join that chorus! Ground temps were 41-45 so the black morels will be just starting to pop. Probably two weeks or so before we can
find greys in Northern Michigan.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Sault Ste. Marie is on the map!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Sault Ste. Marie is on the map!
> View attachment 42692


Good eye


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found a few babies in Benzie county this afternoon


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi Rockytop,
> 
> Yes I did make it. Actually did not get that much rain down there this weekend. I did not find any but I found my first several today in Sault Ste. Marie the size of a pencil eraser. I fully expect
> Gaylord to post finds this weekend. Hopefully I will join that chorus! Ground temps were 41-45 so the black morels will be just starting to pop. Probably two weeks or so before we can
> ...


Thanks Glenn appreciate the info.Hope to be up in 2 weeks so plz keep me informed if you don’t mind.Wish you nothing but the best hope you find the motherload and thank you again!BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Also those warmer temps should help you out next week just hope doesn’t get to warm like last couple years so quickly.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Cant wait for this weekend making our annual mothers day trip up first one this year we are going somewhere completely different so not sure how itll go but we will see hope everyone is starting to have some success!


What part of the state you heading to @elmgirl ?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Cant wait for this weekend making our annual mothers day trip up first one this year we are going somewhere completely different so not sure how itll go but we will see hope everyone is starting to have some success!


Hello elm girl hope y’all are doing great.Ley me know how your Michigan adventure goes.We heading up by state line this weekend hope to do well.You 2 headed father north in Michigan this year?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

@noskydaddy any luck in Mesick? I’m just north in Benzonia on a fishing trip. We found 4 babies yesterday in about an hour hike. I’m heading back home tomorrow, gonna stop back and see if we can get into them a little bit on the way out. Seems like it’s still a bit early but south facing seemed to be the key. The rest of the week looks great weather wise. Good luck!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> @noskydaddy any luck in Mesick? I’m just north in Benzonia on a fishing trip. We found 4 babies yesterday in about an hour hike. I’m heading back home tomorrow, gonna stop back and see if we can get into them a little bit on the way out. Seems like it’s still a bit early but south facing seemed to be the key. The rest of the week looks great weather wise. Good luck!


Not great buddy. Just too cool yet. 
Ground is 46-48 degrees.

I've been focussing on southern aspects 
but no luck yet. 

Admittedly, this is my first Mesick area hunt 
so I'm doing a lot of scouting and not enough hunting.

If I were you, I'd head as far south 
as you can go on your way home and look there.

I can't wait to get back to SW MI now 
cuz it's go time!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Hello elm girl hope y’all are doing great.Ley me know how your Michigan adventure goes.We heading up by state line this weekend hope to do well.You 2 headed father north in Michigan this year?


We usually hunt from the bottom up to the UP I'm assuming we will do the same this year we head up just over the state line this week on thursday just for the weekend 
Good luck to you as well it's looking promising


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> What


Its 


emarler said:


> Wish I could talk my family into a Mother's Day hunt!  I think we're getting together for breakfast, and then I'm going to try and sneak out for a hunt!


My request every year lol


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Elmgirl you think they are pretty much done in Indiana? At least Central and Southern part.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

It's been raining like crazy in Jackson county but my sister up in Traverse City said it's been really dry. Looks like it's going to heat up too much next week. So far I've only found blacks. There are very few BTA trees in my area and only one spot has produced. 
I've spent hours looking in my white spots and had no lucks. The pheasant backs are just getting started. I saw my first Jack in the Pulpit yesterday and marsh marigolds.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Not great buddy. Just too cool yet.
> Ground is 46-48 degrees.
> 
> I've been focussing on southern aspects
> ...


I hope I hit it! But at least you gaining knowledge of the area so best of luck


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Not great buddy. Just too cool yet.
> Ground is 46-48 degrees.
> 
> I've been focussing on southern aspects
> ...


Just did a last look on my way back south, definitely still to cool. Had frost on my truck this morning. I’ll check my early spot in washtenaw co this afternoon. Hopefully they’re finally starting down there. Good luck


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

parrothead said:


> Elmgirl you think they are pretty much done in Indiana? At least Central and Southern part.


Oh i hope not, feel like i am just getting started. I think we have thru the weekend, then when it heats it will probably dry out and be over.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Hit a spot in SW Marion Co that has been a solid producer in the past, 1 fresh yellow, on a steep north facing slope, hope it was the first and some more follow.


----------



## 98zr2 (Mar 28, 2020)

I am fairly new to MI morel hunting. I have found my plenty of oysters, chickens, and hens, but have yet to find my first morel in MI. I have been working in Warren area for the last year and a half. I will be back in the area the weekend of the 14th and was wondering if I will be late or right on time. Here are my last fall finds.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

98zr2 said:


> I am fairly new to MI morel hunting. I have found my plenty of oysters, chickens, and hens, but have yet to find my first morel in MI. I have been working in Warren area for the last year and a half. I will be back in the area the weekend of the 14th and was wondering if I will be late or right on time. Here are my last fall finds.
> View attachment 42826
> 
> View attachment 42831
> ...


Welcome to the board keep a eye on this thread and surrounding states and look back through the years of posting a lot of knowledge out there. Good Luck and Happy Shroomin


----------



## 98zr2 (Mar 28, 2020)

*the down side of my job in the last 2 springs is that I was in Warren MI when S. Indiana was popping morels and I think I was late last year in Michigan when I was brought back. *


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

Nothing in my area (areas north of Wayne county) yet, I see some people on Instagram a bit more downriver posting some finds, but I have been checking my spots daily and don't see anything. May 5th was the last day I found morels last year.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Crossing my fingers northern Michigan gets some rain next few day and the dry forecast is wrong so cmon pop up thunderstorms


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Crossing my fingers northern Michigan gets some rain next few day and the dry forecast is wrong so cmon pop up thunderstorms


Unfortunately Rockytop69 it looks as if it going to be bone dry for at least a week. But ground temps should be just right so hopefully a bunch of black morels fruit. I've had
three pretty good years in a row on the black morels but not as good on the white morels in the past two years. Nothing but a few babies found so far.

Glenn


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Unfortunately Rockytop69 it looks as if it going to be bone dry for at least a week. But ground temps should be just right so hopefully a bunch of black morels fruit. I've had
> three pretty good years in a row on the black morels but not as good on the white morels in the past two years. Nothing but a few babies found so far.
> 
> Glenn


Thanks for the info,hoping get some pop up showers off the lake and hoping the forecast little wrong on the rain.Hope to be heading up that way on the 16 or little after.If you keep taking ground tips keep me up to date if you don’t mind and I will owe you one.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Best of luck on those blacks Glenn. I’m heading up th the Indiana side of the state line on Saturday hoping for the best but been strange around here with all the rain and low temps so far.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

found about a half dozen yesterday (5-4-22)


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

found about a dozen today


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 42877
> 
> View attachment 42881
> 
> ...


What county r u in bung23


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 42877
> 
> View attachment 42881
> 
> ...


Good job buddy. You got it dialed in.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

98zr2 said:


> I am fairly new to MI morel hunting. I have found my plenty of oysters, chickens, and hens, but have yet to find my first morel in MI. I have been working in Warren area for the last year and a half. I will be back in the area the weekend of the 14th and was wondering if I will be late or right on time. Here are my last fall finds.
> View attachment 42826
> 
> View attachment 42831
> ...


About right on time for that Latitude buddy.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

rockytop69 said:


> What county r u in bung23


Oakland. I was hunting big-tooth Aspen stands.


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

bung23 said:


> Oakland. I was hunting big-tooth Aspen stands.


I always check BTA stands when I see them around me in Macomb (there aren't many) but I'm yet to find any black morels in my area. Any other tips? I honestly think its mostly just due to the lack of BTA in my area.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

phenibum said:


> I always check BTA stands when I see them around me in Macomb (there aren't many) but I'm yet to find any black morels in my area. Any other tips? I honestly think its mostly just due to the lack of BTA in my area.


Aspens, poplar and cottonwood are trees that I’d target for blacks. Admittedly tho, I haven’t bothered much with black morels because, in my limited experience with them, they don’t grow in mass clusters like greys and blondes do so I always end up walking all day for a dozen or so. When I find greys and blondes, I can hit a couple trees for several dozen or more.


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

bung23 said:


> Aspens, poplar and cottonwood are trees that I’d target for blacks. Admittedly tho, I haven’t bothered much with black morels because, in my limited experience with them, they don’t grow in mass clusters like greys and blondes do so I always end up walking all day for a dozen or so. When I find greys and blondes, I can hit a couple trees for several dozen or more.


Gotcha. There's some quaking Aspen but generally the most common of the "poplars" here is cottonwood. Never seen any blacks around them here. Find hundreds of them up north with the aspens though.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Best of luck on those blacks Glenn. I’m heading up th the Indiana side of the state line on Saturday hoping for the best but been strange around here with all the rain and low temps so far.


Hi rockytop,

Ground temps in the upper penninsula are mid 40s right now. I am guessing they are close to 50 down near Gaylord. I will be finding out tomorrow. I have the next three days off from work and
hopefully can pick some black morels.

Glenn


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Glenn for the info.we go up around the Gaylord area and up so any updates greatly appreciated and nothing but the best on your hunt!!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Elmgirl you think they are pretty much done in Indiana? At least Central and Southern part.


I hear people are still finding them I just didnt have much time to get out 
Saw some nice finds in my county putnam


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

bung23 said:


> Aspens, poplar and cottonwood are trees that I’d target for blacks. Admittedly tho, I haven’t bothered much with black morels because, in my limited experience with them, they don’t grow in mass clusters like greys and blondes do so I always end up walking all day for a dozen or so. When I find greys and blondes, I can hit a couple trees for several dozen or more.


On the nose! I'm in NE Ohio and a while back, in my early days of morel hunting, I attended a seminar given locally by John Maybrier, of Michigan. He passed around a baggie of dried black morels for people to smell. They smelled incredible! A few years later, I had a chance to have a Wagyu beef steak with sauteed black morels. OMG, it was so good! I asked Maybrier what kinds of trees he like to find blacks around. He said that he liked a "popple" woods. We don't have many of those around here! We are oak, maple, beech dominant. Our Aspen stands are limited to isolated copses of trees. I put them on my bucket list back then, and they are still there! Haven't found a single one.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

shroomsearcher said:


> On the nose! I'm in NE Ohio and a while back, in my early days of morel hunting, I attended a seminar given locally by John Maybrier, of Michigan. He passed around a baggie of dried black morels for people to smell. They smelled incredible! A few years later, I had a chance to have a Wagyu beef steak with sauteed black morels. OMG, it was so good! I asked Maybrier what kinds of trees he like to find blacks around. He said that he liked a "popple" woods. We don't have many of those around here! We are oak, maple, beech dominant. Our Aspen stands are limited to isolated copses of trees. I put them on my bucket list back then, and they are still there! Haven't found a single one.


Plenty of poplar groves up here in Michigan. Come on up and help us pick em!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

What are everyone's thoughts on this upcoming blast of heat? Not sure what to think. I feel like it should help them hatch fast but maybe too much heat too quickly?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kbart said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on this upcoming blast of heat? Not sure what to think. I feel like it should help them hatch fast but maybe too much heat too quickly?


I think once it gets here, in the central part at least, what's up will be about it and those will probably dry quickly. My season will probably end by next friday. Hope to hit some spots one last time between now and then.


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Found a dozen in Macomb County this morning. Sunny spot in the woods. Ground was pretty wet everywhere. Found these the first 1/2 hour, nothing more in the next hour. Left some tiny ones.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

So far only babies for me in washtenaw co. With the big warm up coming, next weekend should be about time to log some miles in the woods. At least that’s my plan, although I highly doubt I’ll be able to wait that long 😁 good luck fellow obsessed shroom hounds


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kbart said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on this upcoming blast of heat? Not sure what to think. I feel like it should help them hatch fast but maybe too much heat too quickly?


Yeah, they’ll pop and grow quickly but they’ll die quickly as well…. With cool to mild temps, they can last up to a couple weeks in the woods… once the mid-70’s and above start, their “shelf-life” shortens dramatically…


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

bung23 said:


> Aspens, poplar and cottonwood are trees that I’d target for blacks. Admittedly tho, I haven’t bothered much with black morels because, in my limited experience with them, they don’t grow in mass clusters like greys and blondes do so I always end up walking all day for a dozen or so. When I find greys and blondes, I can hit a couple trees for several dozen or more.


When looking for blacks down here (NW IN), ash trees are definitely my favorite. I might be crazy, but I think it's because they wake up before the poplars and elms. With last year's weather, I had a lot of spots pop dozens in a relatively small area, then do it again just west (or north) of the first spot. Never clusters, but easy pickins. It was the yellows that were spaced out.

Not so this season...I'm probably down at least 500 true blacks compared to last year and it's early start. With this upcoming weather, I'll find some, but I'll be lucky to break 150 for the year (and I hunt blacks regularly). Now, I need to remember where my late season yellow spots are, considering it's been almost 4 years since we had such a late start.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

You have any luck Glenn?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

First of the year--Kent County. Small and dry...


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> You have any luck Glenn?


Hi Rockytop,

Not really very good at all. We found probably over 2-3 dozen but picked only 6. That was in two days and all black morels and most under an inch in height. Obviously there were more
than that and we just can't see them in and under the leaves. Ground temperatures were only 43-46 degrees so it is early. At least in 50% of my previous years I don't pick
until between May10 and 15. Hopefully this warm week we are having will get them to grow but it is also super dry. There were two facebook reports that were better than mine so there
are some out there. Everyone else I talked to is finding only a few tiny morels. Hopefully this coming weekend I have success.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Th


Glenn said:


> Hi Rockytop,
> 
> Not really very good at all. We found probably over 2-3 dozen but picked only 6. That was in two days and all black morels and most under an inch in height. Obviously there were more
> than that and we just can't see them in and under the leaves. Ground temperatures were only 43-46 degrees so it is early. At least in 50% of my previous years I don't pick
> ...


 Thank you Glenn been waiting to hear from you.Wish you would have found more but hopefully they are on the way! We did ok over the weekend by indiana state line a mix of snakeheads grays and blacks. Seen the high temps there but the giving rain moving in so hopefully it arrives gives the ground a good soak. Any updates you can give would appreciate and best of luck.Can’t wait to head up that way!


----------



## jflo5071 (9 mo ago)

rockytop69 said:


> Th
> Thank you Glenn been waiting to hear from you.Wish you would have found more but hopefully they are on the way! We did ok over the weekend by indiana state line a mix of snakeheads grays and blacks. Seen the high temps there but the giving rain moving in so hopefully it arrives gives the ground a good soak. Any updates you can give would appreciate and best of luck.Can’t wait to head up that way!


I am in Shiawassee county and have only found 16 morels, all in the last week. A couple of gray and the rest blondes. Not finding anything in our normal places, all in grassy areas outside our normal woods. All have been medium to small. Some fresh, a couple a bit dry but still good. I am worried about the heat coming. Think this may be the end of the season, but still see better temps a week from now if they hold. Not sure it will make a difference after the heat wave. Anyone else having a weird season?? Feeling luck we have gotten the 16 so far.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Hey Glenn, here in NW IN, they're still popping. I'm posting this here for you instead of replying to the IN thread cuz I don't want a lot of weekend duffers and non-members down here to know....

One of my favorite forests (Porter Co.) just handed me my first finds today, and many were blacks or grey/yellow tulips. I do have a couple of forests farther away from the lake that are winding down, but even there I'm still finding blacks, black half-free, greys, and only a few yellows. The average forest canopy around here is still just slightly less than 50% full, and the yellows are just waiting for the shade at this point. I'm taking a new member to Potato Creek State Park on Thursday (near South Bend), and I think I'm timing it right.

The forests closer to the lake are going to start by this weekend, both around here, and in Berrien Co. (which I visited yesterday). Next week's temps are supposed to be around normal, so you still have a season coming...patience, grasshopper! 

Edit:
Forgot to mention, I found 174 today.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jflo5071 said:


> I am in Shiawassee county and have only found 16 morels, all in the last week. A couple of gray and the rest blondes. Not finding anything in our normal places, all in grassy areas outside our normal woods. All have been medium to small. Some fresh, a couple a bit dry but still good. I am worried about the heat coming. Think this may be the end of the season, but still see better temps a week from now if they hold. Not sure it will make a difference after the heat wave. Anyone else having a weird season?? Feeling luck we have gotten the 16 so far.


Really slow year so far and I agree about the high temps this week….I hope they don’t get smoked.
I found several small, fresh blondes between yesterday and today so I know we’re just getting ramped up here in SE Michigan.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

What size forest did you find those in (roughly)?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Look at this cute little guy. Went back to a spot today that showed no sign of anything yesterday. Had 6 pop up next to one tree in less than 24 hours. Kent County.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Mushrooms love warm, humid nights...I had the same thing happen with a spot I checked yesterday, and had a few other morels double in size


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally found a few with some size to bring home. 70% chance of rain for my area this Saturday, hopefully it’s not too late. I’m slightly concerned like the rest of you


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

jflo5071 said:


> I am in Shiawassee county and have only found 16 morels, all in the last week. A couple of gray and the rest blondes. Not finding anything in our normal places, all in grassy areas outside our normal woods. All have been medium to small. Some fresh, a couple a bit dry but still good. I am worried about the heat coming. Think this may be the end of the season, but still see better temps a week from now if they hold. Not sure it will make a difference after the heat wave. Anyone else having a weird season?? Feeling luck we have gotten the 16 so far.





jflo5071 said:


> I am in Shiawassee county and have only found 16 morels, all in the last week. A couple of gray and the rest blondes. Not finding anything in our normal places, all in grassy areas outside our normal woods. All have been medium to small. Some fresh, a couple a bit dry but still good. I am worried about the heat coming. Think this may be the end of the season, but still see better temps a week from now if they hold. Not sure it will make a difference after the heat wave. Anyone else having a weird season?? Feeling luck we have gotten the 16 so far.


Thanks for the report and best of luck to you


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Regionnaire said:


> What size forest did you find those in (roughly)?


Large State Park


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Th
> Thank you Glenn been waiting to hear from you.Wish you would have found more but hopefully they are on the way! We did ok over the weekend by indiana state line a mix of snakeheads grays and blacks. Seen the high temps there but the giving rain moving in so hopefully it arrives gives the ground a good soak. Any updates you can give would appreciate and best of luck.Can’t wait to head up that way!


Hi Rockytop,

I know the weather is the weather and I will have to deal with it. But I feel it just isn't going to happen this year for black morels. The last three years were good for me on black morels
but we did not get any rain last night and we are getting near record high temperatures. I am monitoring about a dozen morels and they are still very small and drying up already. 
Fortunately the white morels are not up yet and next two weeks are supposed to be much more normal in temperature. Maybe the greys will come up after the heatwave and we will get a good 
rain. I am praying for that so that I have a good white morel season. I had a super 2019 but the last two years were subpar but not terrible. In my experience morels do not tolerate mid 80s and
up very well. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Regionnaire said:


> Hey Glenn, here in NW IN, they're still popping. I'm posting this here for you instead of replying to the IN thread cuz I don't want a lot of weekend duffers and non-members down here to know....
> 
> One of my favorite forests (Porter Co.) just handed me my first finds today, and many were blacks or grey/yellow tulips. I do have a couple of forests farther away from the lake that are winding down, but even there I'm still finding blacks, black half-free, greys, and only a few yellows. The average forest canopy around here is still just slightly less than 50% full, and the yellows are just waiting for the shade at this point. I'm taking a new member to Potato Creek State Park on Thursday (near South Bend), and I think I'm timing it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Glenn, 
I went out briefly mid-morning to check a couple Porter Co. spots down here. I just had another forest provide me with my first finds, and most were blacks once again. 23 in one, and another 8 where I stopped yesterday afternoon...almost all black. I can't believe how much heat these places needed. I though I was going to completely lose out on my early spots, but here they come!

Be patient up there, guys...it's taking longer to flush than even I thought.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Regionnaire said:


> Glenn,
> I went out briefly mid-morning to check a couple Porter Co. spots down here. I just had another forest provide me with my first finds, and most were blacks once again. 23 in one, and another 8 where I stopped yesterday afternoon...almost all black. I can't believe how much heat these places needed. I though I was going to completely lose out on my early spots, but here they come!
> 
> Be patient up there, guys...it's taking longer to flush than even I thought.
> ...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43204
> 
> View attachment 43205
> 
> Finally found a few with some size to bring home. 70% chance of rain for my area this Saturday, hopefully it’s not too late. I’m slightly concerned like the rest of you


You have good taste in beer, sir!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hi Rockytop,
> 
> I know the weather is the weather and I will have to deal with it. But I feel it just isn't going to happen this year for black morels. The last three years were good for me on black morels
> but we did not get any rain last night and we are getting near record high temperatures. I am monitoring about a dozen morels and they are still very small and drying up already.
> ...


I'm really interested in knowing what this epic heat is going to do to the whites up north. Down here in Jackson/Ingham county the whites are just now becoming abundant and we have had amazing rain. My best spot is under water. If the whites come up very late and hang on maybe we can get Wade up there to the U.P. to pick. I don't think he and Robin have ever been up that far.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jflo5071 said:


> I am in Shiawassee county and have only found 16 morels, all in the last week. A couple of gray and the rest blondes. Not finding anything in our normal places, all in grassy areas outside our normal woods. All have been medium to small. Some fresh, a couple a bit dry but still good. I am worried about the heat coming. Think this may be the end of the season, but still see better temps a week from now if they hold. Not sure it will make a difference after the heat wave. Anyone else having a weird season?? Feeling luck we have gotten the 16 so far.


The season is a little weird but they all are. That's the allure!

I wouldn't give up too soon if I were you. Commonly, I find them until the end of the May in this general latitude. That's 20 more days.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Th
> Thank you Glenn been waiting to hear from you.Wish you would have found more but hopefully they are on the way! We did ok over the weekend by indiana state line a mix of snakeheads grays and blacks. Seen the high temps there but the giving rain moving in so hopefully it arrives gives the ground a good soak. Any updates you can give would appreciate and best of luck.Can’t wait to head up that way!


Its gonna be like Indiana up there so keep a close watch on the weather I think itll come n go quick I just got home from southern Michigan sunday night I'm gonna post about it tomorrow too tired tonight I'm hoping for a good season up there but mannn this weather is all over the place


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Its gonna be like Indiana up there so keep a close watch on the weather I think itll come n go quick I just got home from southern Michigan sunday night I'm gonna post about it tomorrow too tired tonight I'm hoping for a good season up there but mannn this weather is all over the place


Lol been waiting to hear your report.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Its gonna be like Indiana up there so keep a close watch on the weather I think itll come n go quick I just got home from southern Michigan sunday night I'm gonna post about it tomorrow too tired tonight I'm hoping for a good season up there but mannn this weather is all over the place


If they don't get a bunch of rain real soon, It's gonna be like last year, slim pickings.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Took a two hour walk this morning at a place that we hammered it last year and only pulled about a pound and a half. 75% of the trees that produced last year were producing nothing unfortunately. If we don’t get rain really soon I think we could be in trouble. I’ll be checking a couple spots this afternoon after work, and I’m taking the day off tomorrow for an all day hunt, will report hopefully good findings


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Started to find yellows down here in NW IN with some regularity today. They're hiding in the ground cover, or getting sunburned after 1 day. Once this front passes, I think next week is actually going to be pretty solid down here. Shhh...don't tell anybody!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43258
> View attachment 43259
> 
> 
> Took a two hour walk this morning at a place that we hammered it last year and only pulled about a pound and a half. 75% of the trees that produced last year were producing nothing unfortunately. If we don’t get rain really soon I think we could be in trouble. I’ll be checking a couple spots this afternoon after work, and I’m taking the day off tomorrow for an all day hunt, will report hopefully good findings



I've also found most of my morels under just a few trees. 90% of good trees checked so far haven't produced. YET. YET!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43258
> View attachment 43259
> 
> 
> Took a two hour walk this morning at a place that we hammered it last year and only pulled about a pound and a half. 75% of the trees that produced last year were producing nothing unfortunately. If we don’t get rain really soon I think we could be in trouble. I’ll be checking a couple spots this afternoon after work, and I’m taking the day off tomorrow for an all day hunt, will report hopefully good findings


What county are you in Jim’s?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone have any reports of the Gaylord area?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

found about 60 two hours ago under 1 tree. Left about a dozen tiny ones behind. They were all fairly small but I was in a state park about 20 yards from a busy main road and I know this area is hunted heavily so I snatched em up!
Even with this extreme heat (which makes hunting miserable, IMO) these morels seem to be popping kinda late compared to most years. Really odd but I’ll take it! Can’t wait for the cool down next week- I think it’ll be a freaking bonanza after this weekend’s rain!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

*If you guys haven't already, you might want to hop on over to the Indiana thread and read Wade's post.*


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here’s my take for the afternoon. 3 different spots. Found great trees that I fully expected to produce and did not. Mostly apples are bailing me out. Got into a pile of tulip morels that actually had some decent size. Almost everything I was finding I’m picking because they are drying out fast, and these spots get hit hard. Gonna hit it hard tomorrow and hope for the best. I’m just happy it’s morel season, the heat Feels like mid summer and I’m getting beat up pretty bad by thorns and autumn olive but I’m not complaining. I’m happy to be able to bring home any. Good luck everyone, keep those beautiful photos coming @bung23 hopefully we get that rain


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

@rockytop69 I hunt washtenaw mostly and Jackson county


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> @rockytop69 I hunt washtenaw mostly and Jackson county


Thank you for the info just trying to time a trip up from indiana thanks again and best of luck to you on your hunt for the honey hole!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Lol been waiting to hear your report.


Well Wednesday and Thursday that week Jeremiah hunted in the rain in Indiana then thursday night we got up to Michigan and it was pouring down our reservation for our cabin wasnt until friday so we were in the tent in the rain which continued through the 1st part of our day and we were hunting a new side/area we have not hunted but 1 other time we started just below washentaw/Jackson county which we did end up hunting there on Saturday Jeremiah ended up bad sick from his Indiana hunt in the rain so we didnt get to hunt as much or as hard as I wanted overall we found 26 smallllll ones it was very dry and by sunday rather warm my feeling by the end was that its warming up fast I've since heard Jackson/washentaw area is now going I've also heard from my friends on the other side that they found greys in wolverine and Gaylord which has me worried because our reservation is not until may 26th. All 3 of my connections in northern Michigan feel its gonna be an off season its warming up quickly 
I wish you the best of luck keep me updated if we get the chance we might run up next weekend giving us just 1 day to hunt but well see


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Lol been waiting to hear your report.


I forgot to add I found a section of elms that was like heaven and in an area where we had found a few, these were elms that you would have thought maybe a motherlode? 
Nothing a very odd season where the elms are concerned


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

cwlake said:


> If they don't get a bunch of rain real soon, It's gonna be like last year, slim pickings.


100% agree


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Well Wednesday and Thursday that week Jeremiah hunted in the rain in Indiana then thursday night we got up to Michigan and it was pouring down our reservation for our cabin wasnt until friday so we were in the tent in the rain which continued through the 1st part of our day and we were hunting a new side/area we have not hunted but 1 other time we started just below washentaw/Jackson county which we did end up hunting there on Saturday Jeremiah ended up bad sick from his Indiana hunt in the rain so we didnt get to hunt as much or as hard as I wanted overall we found 26 smallllll ones it was very dry and by sunday rather warm my feeling by the end was that its warming up fast I've since heard Jackson/washentaw area is now going I've also heard from my friends on the other side that they found greys in wolverine and Gaylord which has me worried because our reservation is not until may 26th. All 3 of my connections in northern Michigan feel its gonna be an off season its warming up quickly
> I wish you the best of luck keep me updated if we get the chance we might run up next weekend giving us just 1 day to hunt but well see





elmgirl said:


> Well Wednesday and Thursday that week Jeremiah hunted in the rain in Indiana then thursday night we got up to Michigan and it was pouring down our reservation for our cabin wasnt until friday so we were in the tent in the rain which continued through the 1st part of our day and we were hunting a new side/area we have not hunted but 1 other time we started just below washentaw/Jackson county which we did end up hunting there on Saturday Jeremiah ended up bad sick from his Indiana hunt in the rain so we didnt get to hunt as much or as hard as I wanted overall we found 26 smallllll ones it was very dry and by sunday rather warm my feeling by the end was that its warming up fast I've since heard Jackson/washentaw area is now going I've also heard from my friends on the other side that they found greys in wolverine and Gaylord which has me worried because our reservation is not until may 26th. All 3 of my connections in northern Michigan feel its gonna be an off season its warming up quickly
> I wish you the best of luck keep me updated if we get the chance we might run up next weekend giving us just 1 day to hunt but well see


I will let u know pretty sure we’re going up first part of the week for the first trip so I’ll shoot u a update and thanks for the info I will return the favor.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I’ve been finding small fresh ones, which is odd to me after a week of high heat. I’m sticking to my assessment that after some rain this weekend and cooler temps next week that it’s gonna be a morel bonanza starting next week and the following week.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

bung23 said:


> I’ve been finding small fresh ones, which is odd to me after a week of high heat. I’m sticking to my assessment that after some rain this weekend and cooler temps next week that it’s gonna be a morel bonanza starting next week and the following week.


Hope ur right


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> I will let u know pretty sure we’re going up first part of the week for the first trip so I’ll shoot u a update and thanks for the info I will return the favor.


Yea just confirmed we will be heading up thursday the 19th 
Good luck


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Yea just confirmed we will be heading up thursday the 19th
> Good luck


Might c u there not sure what day we headed up will know more after c if they get the rain tomorrow as predicted


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Well Wednesday and Thursday that week Jeremiah hunted in the rain in Indiana then thursday night we got up to Michigan and it was pouring down our reservation for our cabin wasnt until friday so we were in the tent in the rain which continued through the 1st part of our day and we were hunting a new side/area we have not hunted but 1 other time we started just below washentaw/Jackson county which we did end up hunting there on Saturday Jeremiah ended up bad sick from his Indiana hunt in the rain so we didnt get to hunt as much or as hard as I wanted overall we found 26 smallllll ones it was very dry and by sunday rather warm my feeling by the end was that its warming up fast I've since heard Jackson/washentaw area is now going I've also heard from my friends on the other side that they found greys in wolverine and Gaylord which has me worried because our reservation is not until may 26th. All 3 of my connections in northern Michigan feel its gonna be an off season its warming up quickly
> I wish you the best of luck keep me updated if we get the chance we might run up next weekend giving us just 1 day to hunt but well see


You could have come stay at my place. I have a small 5th wheel for guests.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

bung23 said:


> I’ve been finding small fresh ones, which is odd to me after a week of high heat. I’m sticking to my assessment that after some rain this weekend and cooler temps next week that it’s gonna be a morel bonanza starting next week and the following week.


I like your optimism! It's been pretty good so far but this heat had me home before 1 this afternoon. Figured I'd do some stuff around the house while it's hot and the sun is shining brightly.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> You could have come stay at my place. I have a small 5th wheel for guests.


I started to touch base with you but emotionally it was a hard weekend being mothers day n all I am still missing my son real bad😥 not sure what your plans are for the season up there but we are gonna be up may 26th for a week or 2 hoping to hit the UP maybe and well if shrooms are not going we might do some fishing n hiking


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> I started to touch base with you but emotionally it was a hard weekend being mothers day n all I am still missing my son real bad😥 not sure what your plans are for the season up there but we are gonna be up may 26th for a week or 2 hoping to hit the UP maybe and well if shrooms are not going we might do some fishing n hiking


Yeah... mother's day kind of sucked this year but not as badly as yours. I don't really have any plans all my plans were to take Wade up north and as you know that can't happen. I really want to check all my north spots and hit the U.P. but it's hard to justify the 5.00 gas and the 13 mpg truck. We've had so much rain here that the morels are pretty good, not epic but it's really just starting to get good, they are pretty much in the tight gray stage. Big yellows should be obvious next week. This heat is going to have them sporing out unfortunately.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Picked a couple dozen today. Was only out for about an hour and a half but only really hunted for an hour because I ran into some dude in the woods who couldn’t stop telling me his walleye fishing and morel hunting stories….lol. He was cool and all but I’m all business in the woods during morel season!
Next week is going to be amazing…. 
Mark
My
Words
!!!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

bung23 said:


> Picked a couple dozen today. Was only out for about an hour and a half but only really hunted for an hour because I ran into some dude in the woods who couldn’t stop telling me his walleye fishing and morel hunting stories….lol. He was cool and all but I’m all business in the woods during morel season!
> Next week is going to be amazing….
> Mark
> My
> ...


What area is this?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

This is from a 3 hour walk yesterday, we ended with about 4 lbs between 2 of us. The heat wore me out unfortunately. Took a short walk on private land after that but pretty slim pickings there. I’m seeing the bigger blondes already. Some areas the ground is still fairly moist from all the early rain we had but others places have been pretty dry. So far I’d say its been a slightly below average year for me, but no complaints. I’ll get out there today for a couple hours, I have a few more spots to check that typically get over looked


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Morchella Maximus said:


> What area is this?


Oakland County


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a couple dozen today and several tulip morels. I still haven’t found any biggins yet. All I’ve found are small to medium fresh ones.
Oakland County


----------



## trumbleglenn6 (8 mo ago)

Two pounds near Wolverine yesterday and one pound today.pp£


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

For any travelers out there looking to come up to Michigan, I am in Western Washtenaw county and we got a fairly decent soaker this afternoon. Not as good as I was hoping for but I’ll take it. No rain in the forecast until Wednesday but temps are going to start dropping, hopefully that will help


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43287
> 
> View attachment 43288
> 
> ...


Nice to see fresh growth. I was expecting to see some in 
SW MI but haven't, not yet.

And like everyone else it seems you gotta check a lot of 
trees and get lucky enought to find the one or two that 
have morels. Odd. 

Did find tulip morels for the first time this season today too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43321
> 
> View attachment 43319
> 
> ...


_All business!_


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Did a quick spot check this morning since we got that rain yesterday. Only had an hour before breakfast with the family. Definitely new growth next to old growth and stems from previous hunters. Sorry no photos had to hurry. I’m not sure if they “pop” over night but this sure seemed like it. More rain in the forecast for tonight now so it looks like we’re in good shape. @bung23 i think you may be right about the whole bonanza idea!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

It looks like @bung23 is on to something. Picked these this morning. Only 2 of these were up just 3 days ago. Off with their heads!!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Hey Glenn, I was sent to the Michigan forum to talk to you. My question was what trees do you look for when looking for black morels and half free morels. I've had no trouble finding yellows and greys but have never took the time to look for blacks. I've been told Big Tooth Aspen and White Ash, what are your thoughts? Any answer from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Still finding some here and there in NW IN...and still on the east side of the forests. My late spots haven't shown any signs, and my end of season indicators haven't popped yet. If we get some rain, we might have one more flush coming. I may take a couple days off because of my knee, but I'll hopefully get out again by mid-week to check around here, and give Berrien Co. another look.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Anybody finding anything in Ottawa?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jms0001 said:


> Did a quick spot check this morning since we got that rain yesterday. Only had an hour before breakfast with the family. Definitely new growth next to old growth and stems from previous hunters. Sorry no photos had to hurry. I’m not sure if they “pop” over night but this sure seemed like it. More rain in the forecast for tonight now so it looks like we’re in good shape. @bung23 i think you may be right about the whole bonanza idea!





Kbart said:


> It looks like @bung23 is on to something. Picked these this morning. Only 2 of these were up just 3 days ago. Off with their heads!!
> View attachment 43374


All business!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Couple dozen today. Haven’t found any motherload flushes yet. I seem to hit a few of those every year so fingers crossed…


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

One word….BONANZA!! 😂 this is my take for about 4 hours of hunting today. Littles and bigs, the tulip morels were everywhere, and finally got a small mother lode under an apple tree in a new spot. Almost didn’t go there too! The rain we got was huge and more on the way tonight. I’m heading up to the Gaylord area this Friday, Johannesburg to be exact, I’m happy to report if anyone is interested in what’s going on up there. All business indeed!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43421
> View attachment 43422
> 
> View attachment 43423
> ...


Savage! New growth is a great sign. 
What a nice pile of perfect Pure Michigan morchella!

SW MI got 0.10" today with a little more in the mail. 
If we get it, I'm gonna be _*ALL BUSINESS *_this week!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Savage! New growth is a great sign.
> What a nice pile of perfect Pure Michigan morchella!
> 
> SW MI got 0.10" today with a little more in the mail.
> If we get it, I'm gonna be _*ALL BUSINESS *_this week!


Please let me know if you get more rain in the SW...especially tonight. It might spur me into taking a drive.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Please let me know if you get more rain in the SW...especially tonight. It might spur me into taking a drive.


I think based on all factors, you should try Berrien Co sometime this week.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> I think based on all factors, you should try Berrien Co sometime this week.


That's where I'd be heading. I really want to go to Ottawa, but don't think I'll make it that far this year. Berrien has some nice looking forests and I have yet to catch them in stride. I may have 1 all-day hike left in me if they pop

Thanks for the info


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43421
> View attachment 43422
> 
> View attachment 43423
> ...


Nice finds hoping to head to Gaylord myself this weekend


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43421
> View attachment 43422
> 
> View attachment 43423
> ...


Please do report on your finds around Gaylord. I was thinking Memorial Day for the blonds up there. But your report will go a long way in my decision.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

In Gaylord heading out for first hunt of the year


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

May not find any but sure is a beautiful morning


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Hey Glenn, I was sent to the Michigan forum to talk to you. My question was what trees do you look for when looking for black morels and half free morels. I've had no trouble finding yellows and greys but have never took the time to look for blacks. I've been told Big Tooth Aspen and White Ash, what are your thoughts? Any answer from anyone would be appreciated.



Yes yes Jonah,

Thats what I look for two. Find stands of middle aged big tooth aspen near beach / maple / ash hardwoods for the black morels. This would be a place that was partially logged off 15-30 years ago. There is alot of this in all of the counties in northern Michigan and mostly on public land. Then when the white morels are out I look for white ash in the mature hardwoods. It is getting more and more challenging because the Emerald Ash borer is killing the ash trees and then they stop producing. Others report getting the white morels around sugar maples and apple trees. I have limited luck there but that is mostly because I'm still on the ash. I look during the off year to find live ash deep in the hardwoods. Then I go pick when the greys start fruiting. What city do you live near?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> Please do report on your finds around Gaylord. I was thinking Memorial Day for the blonds up there. But your report will go a long way in my decision.


 I think the blonds are going to be earlier now. All of that heat last week sped everything up. The black morels are at a peak right now in Wolverine all the way to the Soo and they were barely up the week before except in logged off areas that get more sunshine. I am going to check a spot tonight near Petoskey to see if the greys are coming up yet. Soil temperatures are there!

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

This is yesterdays picking 3 pounds. Emmet County. Picked 6 pounds this weekend.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Glenn said:


> Yes yes Jonah,
> 
> Thats what I look for two. Find stands of middle aged big tooth aspen near beach / maple / ash hardwoods for the black morels. This would be a place that was partially logged off 15-30 years ago. There is alot of this in all of the counties in northern Michigan and mostly on public land. Then when the white morels are out I look for white ash in the mature hardwoods. It is getting more and more challenging because the Emerald Ash borer is killing the ash trees and then they stop producing. Others report getting the white morels around sugar maples and apple trees. I have limited luck there but that is mostly because I'm still on the ash. I look during the off year to find live ash deep in the hardwoods. Then I go pick when the greys start fruiting. What city do you live near?


Well... I have been all over the place on the Midwest forums, but I just moved to Northern Wisconsin. Specifically, Barron, Burnett, and Polk County. Aspen trees are very common around hear but a lot of it is Quaking. I actually was out yesterday and found a big patch of Big Tooth Aspen and Oak leading down on a slope into a pond. Not sure if they have popped in my area yet I'm keeping my eyes peeled. Might go out today to find more area with Big Tooth Aspen.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I think the blonds are going to be earlier now. All of that heat last week sped everything up. The black morels are at a peak right now in Wolverine all the way to the Soo and they were barely up the week before except in logged off areas that get more sunshine. I am going to check a spot tonight near Petoskey to see if the greys are coming up yet. Soil temperatures are there!
> 
> Glenn


thanks Glenn, appreciate your input. and looks like your doing well on the blacks! Hopefully the weather cools off and you get a bunch of rain this week.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Think I might give Berrien a go tomorrow...closer to the lake.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Glenn said:


> This is yesterdays picking 3 pounds. Emmet County. Picked 6 pounds this weekend.


Go get 'em, Glenn! Make up for the mediocre (at best) seasons we had down here


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> That's where I'd be heading. I really want to go to Ottawa, but don't think I'll make it that far this year. Berrien has some nice looking forests and I have yet to catch them in stride. I may have 1 all-day hike left in me if they pop
> 
> Thanks for the info


Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

BO…..


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

NAN…


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

ZA!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43484
> View attachment 43476
> View attachment 43477
> View attachment 43478
> ...


Another large forest I assume? How far in? East side or have they moved west/north?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

ALL BUSINESS!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> In Gaylord heading out for first hunt of the year


Let me know how you do! I'm currently stuck on the couch from my stupid unexpected surgery but determined to still make my trip lol


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

bung23 said:


> .


Alright, dammit! Goin' out at dawn. If I don't find much by 8am down here, I'm headed north. Think I'll stay closer to Union Pier to start, and maybe work up to Sawyer if there's time. Just a fraction of what Bung found would make me really happy. My total # of finds in Michigan over my life stands at 2. lol

As many of you know, I'm seasoned. That said, any advice on what's going on up there is greatly appreciated.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> ALL BUSINESS!!!


_I guess so!_


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Regionnaire said:


> Alright, dammit! Goin' out at dawn. If I don't find much by 8am down here, I'm headed north. Think I'll stay closer to Union Pier to start, and maybe work up to Sawyer if there's time. Just a fraction of what Bung found would make me really happy. My total # of finds in Michigan over my life stands at 2. lol
> 
> As many of you know, I'm seasoned. That said, any advice on what's going on up there is greatly appreciated.


Yo bro! Everything is in peak season here in Oakland County (NNW of Detroit). If you target the proper trees for this area, you will be successful like me…..🤣
Oddly enough, most of my hundred-some haul today was in places where someone else had picked. I too am seasoned and I suspect that a lot of hunters went out last week when the majority of the morels in my area were still small and they simply didn’t see them. After the heat wave and rain, they’ve grown to sizes that are easy to see even in tall undergrowth.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Let me know how you do! I'm currently stuck on the couch from my stupid unexpected surgery but determined to still make my trip lol


Well we hunted 2 of are better spots around Gaylord and got skunked didn’t find anything.Going to post 2 picks of temps the first one is inside the woods and the 2 pic is in a all day sunny spot on the edge.It is very dry and need of rain so hopefully they get it this week.But if I was you I would go back to your plan of next week that’s when we are going back up think if you go b4 it’s not going to be very good and without the rain it won’t be good at all it’s that dry.we hunted a couple hours and called it and headed down to Jackson and we’re finding them.That’s where last pic with my wife was.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Well we hunted 2 of are better spots around Gaylord and got skunked didn’t find anything.Going to post 2 picks of temps the first one is inside the woods and the 2 pic is in a all day sunny spot on the edge.It is very dry and need of rain so hopefully they get it this week.But if I was you I would go back to your plan of next week that’s when we are going back up think if you go b4 it’s not going to be very good and without the rain it won’t be good at all it’s that dry.we hunted a couple hours and called it and headed down to Jackson and we’re finding them.That’s where last pic with my wife was.


Thx for the info 
We are definitely going to still go up on the 25th we have reservations at a cabin for a week then we will head to the UP Shrooms or not were gonna spend some time up there we love it up there! Man bummed though I'm still holding on to some hope for Gaylord this weekend we have a couple early spots I just gotta check or its gonna eat me up🤣I wont be able to do much hunting this weekend anyway but I'll atleast see where things stand and who knows maybe find some blacks. Good luck in jackson I heard they are doing pretty good


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Let me know how you do! I'm currently stuck on the couch from my stupid unexpected surgery but determined to still make my trip lol


Somehow I recorded the 2 pic of ground temp and can’t get to post but it was in full sun on edge it was 55.Hope you feel better and if you go best of luck we going back later next week if it rains.I think you original date we be better than this week for sure


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Thx for the info
> We are definitely going to still go up on the 25th we have reservations at a cabin for a week then we will head to the UP Shrooms or not were gonna spend some time up there we love it up there! Man bummed though I'm still holding on to some hope for Gaylord this weekend we have a couple early spots I just gotta check or its gonna eat me up🤣I wont be able to do much hunting this weekend anyway but I'll atleast see where things stand and who knows maybe find some blacks. Good luck in jackson I heard they are doing pretty good


Well if you go up and find anything out shoot me a heads up and best of luck.And your right I love being up there!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Regionnaire said:


> Another large forest I assume? How far in? East side or have they moved west/north?


Central Oakland County... Some from a big area of undeveloped commercial property and some from a State Park, within 20 yard of a main road.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> Let me know how you do! I'm currently stuck on the couch from my stupid unexpected surgery but determined to still make my trip lol


Hope you heal up soon and make your trip...!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason, I can’t post the rest of my pics.... keeps giving me a “something went wrong- try again or contact the admin” message.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

bung23 said:


> Yo bro! Everything is in peak season here in Oakland County (NNW of Detroit). If you target the proper trees for this area, you will be successful like me…..🤣
> Oddly enough, most of my hundred-some haul today was in places where someone else had picked. I too am seasoned and I suspect that a lot of hunters went out last week when the majority of the morels in my area were still small and they simply didn’t see them. After the heat wave and rain, they’ve grown to sizes that are easy to see even in tall undergrowth.


I have to constantly adjust down here. This year, most of my finds have been around east-side poplars, whereas last year it was all ash and hillsides/bottoms. 2019 was elms, cottonwood and hilltops.

Sometimes timing is difficult with the lake effect. I love my 100+ morel days, but I'll be happy just finding a new hole or two up there. Gonna hit a bigger forest, figuring there's less traffic and trampled ground. I'll probably go where I ran into the big 'ol blue racer a week-and-a-half ago


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Yes yes Jonah,
> 
> Thats what I look for two. Find stands of middle aged big tooth aspen near beach / maple / ash hardwoods for the black morels. This would be a place that was partially logged off 15-30 years ago. There is alot of this in all of the counties in northern Michigan and mostly on public land. Then when the white morels are out I look for white ash in the mature hardwoods. It is getting more and more challenging because the Emerald Ash borer is killing the ash trees and then they stop producing. Others report getting the white morels around sugar maples and apple trees. I have limited luck there but that is mostly because I'm still on the ash. I look during the off year to find live ash deep in the hardwoods. Then I go pick when the greys start fruiting. What city do you live near?


Well Gleen first trip didn’t go well for us be back in a week.Sure hope the rain arrives


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I was in a conversation with someone else, and this old mushroom came up. I know it's not a sponge, but it was the biggest morel I ever found...


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43486
> View attachment 43486
> 
> 
> ...


Your woods appear to be very damp?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Well Gleen first trip didn’t go well for us be back in a week.Sure hope the rain arrives



I got out of work early yesterday and didn't do as well as the previous three days. I did get about a half a pound of blacks and some were big ones but I should have found more based
on the forest I was in. It looked picture perfect image of where I have been doing well. Also went and checked a goto spot to see if the small grays were coming up yet. I could not even
find one so I guess it is just early. The ground temps were 53 degrees. So I think Elmgirl will hit it just right on the 25th. The weather has us all guessing but thats what it is all about!

Glenn


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

cwlake said:


> Your woods appear to be very damp?


Nah, not “very” damp. Just normal- not dried out.
Plus, we had some rain over the weekend.
I suppose a couple of those pics showed some low ground adjacent to a swamp but that was just where the trees happened to be- I found em in areas not nearly as damp.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

bung23 said:


> Hope you heal up soon and make your trip...!


Thx hope u keep on findin!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Well if you go up and find anything out shoot me a heads up and best of luck.And your right I love being up there!


Will do! Unfortunately it's looking like we may not get to leave until friday morning then head home monday morning and head back Wednesday night lol
Somewhere in there we better catch em 
Either way the sturgeon river is calling me 🤣


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Well, I found 8 down here in La Porte Co. before 8am, but went up to MI and didn't find anything before my knee gave out. It's pretty bad this time so I doubt I do any more searching this year.

I looked near Union Pier and Sawyer, Michigan, but being so close to the lake is always tricky. The places I walked looked promising enough to try again in the future, and the canopy still had some filling in to do. The ground cover was tall, but more manageable than around me. 

I probably should've gone a little further inland...I had a park picked out to go as the next stop, but the knee said "no". If I had gone there first, I think my chances would've been pretty good. Oh well.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Anyone been up in the messick/Cadillac area? Heard it's been dry there as well but they've got some rain on the way thinking about going there this weekend instead of Gaylord


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

The BONANZA continues !! Two hour hunt after work. Found what I’m guessing was about 5lbs under one tree. This is the third time I’ve picked in this woods. I had two other spots to go to but didn’t have time.Too bad I have to work for a living 😂


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43548
> 
> View attachment 43549
> 
> ...


Bonanza_RAMA!_ All business today huh?
What part of the state are you in buddy?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn said:


> I got out of work early yesterday and didn't do as well as the previous three days. I did get about a half a pound of blacks and some were big ones but I should have found more based
> on the forest I was in. It looked picture perfect image of where I have been doing well. Also went and checked a goto spot to see if the small grays were coming up yet. I could not even
> find one so I guess it is just early. The ground temps were 53 degrees. So I think Elmgirl will hit it just right on the 25th. The weather has us all guessing but thats what it is all about!
> 
> Glenn


I was thinking 25 to 28 range if the rain hit.Happy your finding them keep me informed.I got about the same ground temp in Gaylord


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43548
> 
> View attachment 43549
> 
> ...


Keep tearing it up


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Bonanza_RAMA!_ All business today huh?
> What part of the state are you in buddy?


We’ll my Dad was with me so it was MOSTLY business 😂 he moves slower these days, which means I do too when he’s with me, but I’m not complaining, he’s the one that got me into mushroom hunting, something I’m extremely grateful for. Anyway I’m in western washtenaw county


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 43548
> 
> View attachment 43549
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! What a haul! Bonanza indeed!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Indeed, the BONANZA continues!!! All business baby!!!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> We’ll my Dad was with me so it was MOSTLY business 😂 he moves slower these days, which means I do too when he’s with me, but I’m not complaining, he’s the one that got me into mushroom hunting, something I’m extremely grateful for. Anyway I’m in western washtenaw county


Holy S#!t! You're that far south? Now I really think if I had gone inland I would've done well. I almost hate to hear that cuz you might make me put my knee to the test


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> We’ll my Dad was with me so it was MOSTLY business 😂 he moves slower these days, which means I do too when he’s with me, but I’m not complaining, he’s the one that got me into mushroom hunting, something I’m extremely grateful for. Anyway I’m in western washtenaw county


Looks like the E/SE side of the state really benefited from that passing storm over the weekend! We got a touch in SW, but not like you guys. 
I saw the storms get more organized mid state and East to Detroit. Nice!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Looks like the E/SE side of the state really benefited from that passing storm over the weekend! We got a touch in SW, but not like you guys.
> I saw the storms get more organized mid state and East to Detroit. Nice!


Supposed to have a little rain tomorrow and a 1 day warm-up...maybe it'll help. The trees were looking great in Berrien, but not much to be seen. There were more oaks than I usually like to see, but one forest had a crazy amount of mature poplars on the east side.
I think I was just too close to the lake. 15-20 miles more inland, and things might've been different cuz I searched pretty hard for the amount of time I was out.,,probably put in a good 6-7 miles off-path.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> We’ll my Dad was with me so it was MOSTLY business 😂 he moves slower these days, which means I do too when he’s with me, but I’m not complaining, he’s the one that got me into mushroom hunting, something I’m extremely grateful for. Anyway I’m in western washtenaw county


These pics! I'm on the couch in pain but these pics got me ready to get up and walk myself to Michigan 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> These pics! I'm on the couch in pain but these pics got me ready to get up and walk myself to Michigan 🤣🤣🤣


Sing it, sister...testify!
Ya know, there are a lot of Christian radio stations up there. Maybe we can find an evangelist to heal us


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Let’s see those finds guys and gals waiting to hear from yall


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got about 3/10" of rain in SW MI today. That's exciting.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

well my go to spots are pretty well picked out. Didn’t have much time after work today. Checked out a new spot and it was a bust, so went to a reliable spot and got just over a pound. It rained all day by me, I’m thinking it’s time to start hiking in deeper and checking north sides. I’ll be packing tomorrow to head up to Gaylord area Friday-Monday. I’ll post any finds here. May the bonanza continue!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Only found 4 today but only hunted for about 10 minutes in a tiny wooded area in Pontiac. Found one (above) growing out of an old cinder block foundation...lol
It rained all day anyway.....


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

*Umm...remember that spot inland that I picked out but didn't go to? Yeah, me neither.*
















*Berrien County is on the board, albeit a little late.*


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Regionnaire said:


> *Umm...remember that spot inland that I picked out but didn't go to? Yeah, me neither.*
> View attachment 43611
> View attachment 43612
> 
> ...


 Nice! Glad you decided to give the knee a test, even better you found some!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I'm paying for it now, but it was worth it


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Let it rain let it rain


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a few today….


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well getting the truck loaded! We r leaving at 8:30 in the morning, heading up to a spot near cadillac that 4 yrs ago was a big area for us but has been little to nothing since however, I know theres gonna be a time were gonna land on em again! Not to mention me n Jeremiah have bets on it and well u know I hate losing🤣 it's not always easy hunting other states when you cant get out and regularly check your spots🙄 that's why I'm working on purchasing an acre or 2 in Michigan probably put my rv up there, we try to contribute to the state as much as possible supporting small businesses as we dont just go there to shroom, we hike and camp there and in the winter chase the northern lights in the Upper peninsula. I have my heart set on waiting it out to find a small little something near the sturgeon that I can afford but I'm only giving it another year if something dont appear by then I'm gonna broaden my area but not giving up hope just yet! I am so anxious to get up there tomorrow I probably wont sleep much tonight and if I do I'll probably have mushrooms dancing in my head🤣
But by 5 or 6 tomorrow I'll be limpin in the woods


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I had none a few days ago and found 5 small ones in Clare county today. I've been watching the tax sale for some land but you wouldn't believe how difficult it is to find lots that you can put a camper on, so many POAs. 





Michigan Public Land Auction | Tax-Sale.info







www.tax-sale.info




Buyer beware


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Well getting the truck loaded! We r leaving at 8:30 in the morning, heading up to a spot near cadillac that 4 yrs ago was a big area for us but has been little to nothing since however, I know theres gonna be a time were gonna land on em again! Not to mention me n Jeremiah have bets on it and well u know I hate losing🤣 it's not always easy hunting other states when you cant get out and regularly check your spots🙄 that's why I'm working on purchasing an acre or 2 in Michigan probably put my rv up there, we try to contribute to the state as much as possible supporting small businesses as we dont just go there to shroom, we hike and camp there and in the winter chase the northern lights in the Upper peninsula. I have my heart set on waiting it out to find a small little something near the sturgeon that I can afford but I'm only giving it another year if something dont appear by then I'm gonna broaden my area but not giving up hope just yet! I am so anxious to get up there tomorrow I probably wont sleep much tonight and if I do I'll probably have mushrooms dancing in my head🤣
> But by 5 or 6 tomorrow I'll be limpin in the woods


Best of luck shoot me some info if u can think we heading back next week.


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

Livingston county checking in. Been having a decent year. Started way late , Mother’s Day, for a picking of a hundred or so. Then it slowed down a bit , this week was terrific. Found about 400 yesterday From little to big. Am going to try and post pictures


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Well getting the truck loaded! We r leaving at 8:30 in the morning, heading up to a spot near cadillac that 4 yrs ago was a big area for us but has been little to nothing since however, I know theres gonna be a time were gonna land on em again! Not to mention me n Jeremiah have bets on it and well u know I hate losing🤣 it's not always easy hunting other states when you cant get out and regularly check your spots🙄 that's why I'm working on purchasing an acre or 2 in Michigan probably put my rv up there, we try to contribute to the state as much as possible supporting small businesses as we dont just go there to shroom, we hike and camp there and in the winter chase the northern lights in the Upper peninsula. I have my heart set on waiting it out to find a small little something near the sturgeon that I can afford but I'm only giving it another year if something dont appear by then I'm gonna broaden my area but not giving up hope just yet! I am so anxious to get up there tomorrow I probably wont sleep much tonight and if I do I'll probably have mushrooms dancing in my head🤣
> But by 5 or 6 tomorrow I'll be limpin in the woods


I’m excited for you! Hope you and Jeremiah get into a mess of them. Good luck, looking forward to seeing how you guys do. I’ll be over in the northeast hoping for some luck myself


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Moralgirl said:


> Livingston county checking in. Been having a decent year. Started way late , Mother’s Day, for a picking of a hundred or so. Then it slowed down a bit , this week was terrific. Found about 400 yesterday From little to big. Am going to try and post pictures
> View attachment 43636
> View attachment 43637
> View attachment 43638
> ...


Nice haul!Congrats


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43602
> 
> View attachment 43601
> 
> ...


----------



## Moralgirl (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes they r still fruiting. Found the whole array of them this week. I really pushed in far to get away from foot prints, but that’s when I always find the “mother trees”. Found three “mothers” this week with a total of about 500 of all variety. Small dried blacks to big greys and whites. Many other trees had one to twenty at a time. Having a great time, so r the ticks though. A ton of them😩


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, there a mix of big, older ones and medium, fresher ones. This weekend and early next week will still be good but it’ll start waning late next week…


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Moralgirl said:


> Yes they r still fruiting. Found the whole array of them this week. I really pushed in far to get away from foot prints, but that’s when I always find the “mother trees”. Found three “mothers” this week with a total of about 500 of all variety. Small dried blacks to big greys and whites. Many other trees had one to twenty at a time. Having a great time, so r the ticks though. A ton of them😩


Yes, ticks are everywhere…. I got some Deep Woods Off for ticks and a couple still crawl up my pant leg….


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a handful this morning but I’m busy the rest of the day. I may get out for a bit this weekend…


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Gaylord has been hit hard...devastating sending prayers to the town


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> Gaylord has been hit hard...devastating sending prayers to the town


I heard a tornado touched down somewhere up north.... was that where it was?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Prayers for the people of Gaylord


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

bung23 said:


> I heard a tornado touched down somewhere up north.... was that where it was?


Yes did alot of damage thank goodness no deaths that we heard of


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn hope u doing ok up the there.Stay safe


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Yes did alot of damage thank goodness no deaths that we heard of


Just read 1 dead 23 injured


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Feel for the people! Stay strong Gaylord!!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

rockytop69 said:


> Just read 1 dead 23 injured


Oh my goodness... that’s terrible! Definitely praying for that community...


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

We’re staying at clear lake state park in Atlanta, we had to gather at the bath house and watch. It went juuust north of us. Got pretty nasty for a minute. From what I hear the tornado actually touched down in downtown Gaylord. Was about an hour after we went through there. Two of our party came through after that and said half of Gaylord was shut down


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Just read 1 dead 23 injured


Yea it was bad storms just going up the highway the exits r closed they r on a curfew tonight its sad


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Praying for Gaylord MI, as well. Odd... I was was born in Gaylord Mn.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Such a Heart Hurtful Shock for this to happen 💔 I am so sorry this is happening to Everyone up There..
💕 💕 We Love You Michigan 💕💕


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got some buddies up in Cadillac hunting today and they are not finding anything is anyone hunting up that way or north of Cadillac having any luck.Is it just running behind taking opinions on the matter.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just got back from a hunt at our usual place and found only 2! The ash trees are pretty well wasted. Good thing I had such a nice season in the southern part of the state. Brought up a few pounds so we can have some with dinner. The weather is gorgeous but not sure how much a trip north would be worth it unless you have some go to areas I’m sorry to say


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jms0001 said:


> Just got back from a hunt at our usual place and found only 2! The ash trees are pretty well wasted. Good thing I had such a nice season in the southern part of the state. Brought up a few pounds so we can have some with dinner. The weather is gorgeous but not sure how much a trip north would be worth it unless you have some go to areas I’m sorry to say


I'm bummed about the two bad reports. I think I'm still going to head north even if there isn't much to hunt, it will still be nice to explore. I have a friend in Mackinaw City who invited me to stop by so I will do that and then hit the U.P. I usually pick blacks up there around now.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

wade said:


> Such a Heart Hurtful Shock for this to happen 💔 I am so sorry this is happening to Everyone up There..
> 💕 💕 We Love You Michigan 💕💕



I just saw a video on youtube from personal web cams. Very graphic real time video on the tornado that hit Gaylord Mi. I could not bear to watch it all. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

rockytop69 said:


> Got some buddies up in Cadillac hunting today and they are not finding anything is anyone hunting up that way or north of Cadillac having any luck.Is it just running behind taking opinions on the matter.


Well, I found some late ones down in Berrien 2 days [email protected] and a few others were still finding some on the e/se side of the state. It doesn't look like it's going to be anything great, but the yellows still seem to be moving that way. Might be 1 quick pop and done. 

I had a lot of reliable spots give me only give me a fraction of what they normally would, and had others produce nothing.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Well, I found some late ones down in Berrien 2 days [email protected] and a few others were still finding some on the e/se side of the state. It doesn't look like it's going to be anything great, but the yellows still seem to be moving that way. Might be 1 quick pop and done.
> 
> I had a lot of reliable spots give me only give me a fraction of what they normally would, and had others produce nothing.


Any new growth in Barrien? I didn’t see a damn thing today because I got soaked too early. 

The understory is completely filled in, and while I’m hoping for a last flush, they’ll be hard to find.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Got some buddies up in Cadillac hunting today and they are not finding anything is anyone hunting up that way or north of Cadillac having any luck.Is it just running behind taking opinions on the matter.


We hunted our spot in Cadillac on our way up and nothing....I'm using that and our hunt near Gaylord today to say I stand on what I said 1st time around, theres gonna be a flush n i think that's it. Now here's why i feel that way our Cadillac spot had campers out waiting so we know for sure it has not hit yet but with the heat n lack of rain it's already very grown up same in Gaylord spots today 3 of our late spots had yellows already! And only 1 in each spot that held 48 and 53 last year around 2 of those trees. Now given one early spot had greys but only 10 
Theres alot of campers getting set up this evening in and around the areas we hunt I suspect they are gonna hit it hard and my opinion is its gonna be iffy... I know the men that will get out and hit it hard are gonna do fine and of course there will be those who stumble upon the lucky tree holding a mother load but record season doubtful. I feel the rain was a little too late in these areas with too much heat at first n now not enough? 
Maybe I'm wrong...praying I'm wrong cause we check in our cabin on the 27th
Tomorrow we will hunt again different areas around here and I'll see if my attitude changes good luck everyone and yes Gaylord was shut down last night such a sad situation because most of them haven't had those types of storms


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Any new growth in Barrien? I didn’t see a damn thing today because I got soaked too early.
> 
> The understory is completely filled in, and while I’m hoping for a last flush, they’ll be hard to find.


The ones I found in Berrien were farther inland...all in small empty patches in between a lot of tall growth. They still managed to get some mid-morning sun, which is the biggest reason I was able to start finding them.

You're right, this ground cover is making it really hard...I'm not a fan of these kinds of years. If I were to hunt Berrien or Van Buren again, it would be the spots closer to the lake, primarily on the west side of 94. The spots I checked around Union Pier and Sawyer looked great, and the growth wasn't too bad...just no morels at the time. Some were just starting to sprout other species of fungi. too.

If I were to go back and look tomorrow or Monday, I'd probably start in Ottawa/Kent, and see what things looked like. From there, I'd be able to tell if I should stay in the area, or go north/south/east/west


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> We hunted our spot in Cadillac on our way up and nothing....I'm using that and our hunt near Gaylord today to say I stand on what I said 1st time around, theres gonna be a flush n i think that's it. Now here's why i feel that way our Cadillac spot had campers out waiting so we know for sure it has not hit yet but with the heat n lack of rain it's already very grown up same in Gaylord spots today 3 of our late spots had yellows already! And only 1 in each spot that held 48 and 53 last year around 2 of those trees. Now given one early spot had greys but only 10
> Theres alot of campers getting set up this evening in and around the areas we hunt I suspect they are gonna hit it hard and my opinion is its gonna be iffy... I know the men that will get out and hit it hard are gonna do fine and of course there will be those who stumble upon the lucky tree holding a mother load but record season doubtful. I feel the rain was a little too late in these areas with too much heat at first n now not enough?
> Maybe I'm wrong...praying I'm wrong cause we check in our cabin on the 27th
> Tomorrow we will hunt again different areas around here and I'll see if my attitude changes good luck everyone and yes Gaylord was shut down last night such a sad situation because most of them haven't had those types of storms


Thanks for the update and good luck to you both.Be waiting to check your update tonight!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well it was 47 degrees when we finally got out to hunt this morning around 10ish....all the signs today say early in our other spots around wolverine but if you are on Facebook look at totem lodges the guy in the room next to us was finding fresh whites/yellows whichever you prefer to call em 
We will head back Wednesday night. Hopefully things warm up. And they start popping.
Was heart warming to see tons of power trucks from Indiana helping restore power in Gaylord! Town was in bad shape will continue sending prayers their way


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Well it was 47 degrees when we finally got out to hunt this morning around 10ish....all the signs today say early in our other spots around wolverine but if you are on Facebook look at totem lodges the guy in the room next to us was finding fresh whites/yellows whichever you prefer to call em
> We will head back Wednesday night. Hopefully things warm up. And they start popping.
> Was heart warming to see tons of power trucks from Indiana helping restore power in Gaylord! Town was in bad shape will continue sending prayers their way


I might head up in a couple of days. Going to pick Ingham one more time... tomorrow. Then I'll pack and hit the road. I've got so much garden stuff to prep before I leave.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

celticcurl said:


> I might head up in a couple of days. Going to pick Ingham one more time... tomorrow. Then I'll pack and hit the road. I've got so much garden stuff to prep before I leave.


Hope you have some good luck!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a bunch of old, decaying blondes today. I may just call it a year...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I got skunked two consecutive days over the weekend 
which were the only two days of the season I was skunked.

The end is Nigh...


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> I got skunked two consecutive days over the weekend
> which were the only two days of the season I was skunked.
> 
> The end is Nigh...


Always makes me sad to see a season end. Just over 10 more months until we start gearing back up...can't wait!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Always makes me sad to see a season end. Only 10 more months until we start gearing back up!


Well, for me, it's just the beginning of the season for mushrooms en masse.

Morels are the starting gun!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Found a bunch of old, decaying blondes today. I may just call it a year...


You had a great season! Did you manage to put some away? or did you eat them all? I have never found enough that my family couldn't eat in a week or two.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> Well, for me, it's just the beginning of the season for mushrooms en masse.
> 
> Morels are the starting gun!


Yeah, I found a huge hen last fall. I love maitake.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I may have to call it a year as well. It’s a bummer too because I know there are still morels out there to be found, but the way my schedule is set up this week I don’t think I’ll have any time to get out until this weekend. The weather is looking fairly decent though. Good luck to anyone still out there and/or traveling north. For what it’s worth, the areas I checked up there the soil still felt pretty cold to the touch. I think we were a little early. Unfortunately I did not have a thermometer with me so I think there is hope up there yet. I did run into some locals that were finding small blondes and grays so I know there are mushrooms up there. They did say they had to move a lot of leaves


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Went out yesterday and found a few dozen mostly gross and stinky whites and 2 really gross blacks. It's a good time to find new spots for next year but not if you want any to eat. Ingham county.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Well it was 47 degrees when we finally got out to hunt this morning around 10ish....all the signs today say early in our other spots around wolverine but if you are on Facebook look at totem lodges the guy in the room next to us was finding fresh whites/yellows whichever you prefer to call em
> We will head back Wednesday night. Hopefully things warm up. And they start popping.
> Was heart warming to see tons of power trucks from Indiana helping restore power in Gaylord! Town was in bad shape will continue sending prayers their way



Hello everyone. I'm back. I just hunted hard the last three days from Wolverine all the way to the bridge. Still getting black morels but I could not fine even one white / gray. And I checked all my
spots that fruit almost every year. I think it is still too early and they have not come up yet. It seems impossible. Most of the signs point that there should be some grays Soil temp, lilacs, foliage all
indicate that it is time. It actually is not unprecedented to be this late however. I keep logs and three of the past 8 years I did not pick first white morels until May 27. I thought this year would be a week earlier with all the heat we had earlier this month but perhaps I was wrong. I religiously pay attention to facebook and there have been very few finds of white morels in northern michigan reported. Keep at it. Hopefully memorial weekend will start producting!

Glenn


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back. I just hunted hard the last three days from Wolverine all the way to the bridge. Still getting black morels but I could not fine even one white / gray. And I checked all my
> spots that fruit almost every year. I think it is still too early and they have not come up yet. It seems impossible. Most of the signs point that there should be some grays Soil temp, lilacs, foliage all
> indicate that it is time. It actually is not unprecedented to be this late however. I keep logs and three of the past 8 years I did not pick first white morels until May 27. I thought this year would be a week earlier with all the heat we had earlier this month but perhaps I was wrong. I religiously pay attention to facebook and there have been very few finds of white morels in northern michigan reported. Keep at it. Hopefully memorial weekend will start producting!
> 
> Glenn


Glenn, as you probably know, this is the status quo for this season. 

Everything seems perfect in every way, but they're just not there. 

The only real success I had was checking as many spots and possible 
and hitting that one or two trees that had most of the mushrooms.

Looks like NoMi is the same.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back. I just hunted hard the last three days from Wolverine all the way to the bridge. Still getting black morels but I could not fine even one white / gray. And I checked all my
> spots that fruit almost every year. I think it is still too early and they have not come up yet. It seems impossible. Most of the signs point that there should be some grays Soil temp, lilacs, foliage all
> indicate that it is time. It actually is not unprecedented to be this late however. I keep logs and three of the past 8 years I did not pick first white morels until May 27. I thought this year would be a week earlier with all the heat we had earlier this month but perhaps I was wrong. I religiously pay attention to facebook and there have been very few finds of white morels in northern michigan reported. Keep at it. Hopefully memorial weekend will start producting!
> 
> Glenn


 Glenn, you're a Yooper, right?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Glenn, you're a Yooper, right?


Hi Celticcurl,

Yes I am. I live and work in Sault Ste Marie. But I do 75% of my morel hunting from Gaylord up to bridge. I've had very good hunting in Chippewa and Mackinaw counties but not as good as
Cheboygan or Emmet counties. This year the black morel crop was great in the latter two counties but my Upper Peninsula spots produced very poor finds. And I still have not spotted one
white morel anywhere!

Glenn


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok everyone..... I know yesterday I said I was gonna call it a year. I just couldn’t... I know they’re still out there and in good condition. I had a spot that I hadn’t checked yet this year that I originally found last year. It had a gentle ENE slope to the area so I figured if anything had grown there, maybe they weren’t as far gone as the ones I found yesterday. I go there this afternoon around 2 and check the spot and find about a dozen but 4-5 were too far gone. The others were ok, not perfect tho. So I’m kinda bummed as I figured this might just be my last hurrah for the year and I (like everyone on here) wait all damn year for these few weeks and it’s bittersweet every time a season ends. As I picked the last one and I stand up, I begin to pan the woods for any good-looking trees. What is that?!? A large dead elm about 30 yards away?!?
No way.... I didn’t notice that bad boy last year! So I beeline through the woods to this perfect-looking tree and I slow down as I get within about 25 feet from it.....


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

...so I stop and begin to pan the area with my eagle eyes....


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Yeah, I found a huge hen last fall. I love maitake.


Maitake is a great hunt! Not only delicious but 
you can get them year after year in the same spots.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@bung23, I think you have the makings of a mushroom hunter in all seasons, buddy. 

Summer chanterelles, chicken of the woods, golden oysters, oysters, black trumpets, hedgehogs, wood blewits and hens. All choice, and all for the taking in their own season summer thru fall. 

What do ya think?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well just got done hunting for whites/yellows whatever u prefer to call them around Gaylord area. We found a few but far in between.woods really need more water which is suppose to be on the way.All signs are here just like Gleen said but the undergrowth is growing quick.Unfortunately that’s it for us up here so just want to wish you all the best that can get out and get after them.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> @bung23, I think you have the makings of a mushroom hunter in all seasons, buddy.
> 
> Summer chanterelles, chicken of the woods, golden oysters, oysters, black trumpets, hedgehogs, wood blewits and hens. All choice, and all for the taking in their own season summer thru fall.
> 
> What do ya think?


I’ve thought about it and actually have stumbled across some summer shrooms. Found a couple chants, a bunch of gigantic boletes, some golden and grey coral mushroom, chicken of the woods, oysters, pheasantbacks, shaggy manes and hens. Only ones I’ve eaten are oysters, pheasantbacks and hens.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

bung23 said:


> ...so I stop and begin to pan the area with my eagle eyes....


....and as far as my eyes can see are large morels!!! 
Now, I’ve been hunting for 20 years now and I’ve found motherlodes before... where I’ve found 50, 60, and even 100+ under a single tree. This was the motherlode of motherlode’s. I picked this tree for an hour and filled my gigantic mesh laundry bag. It’s funny cuz I’m always asking myself why the hell I have such a huge bag when the most I’ve ever had it filled was about halfway. Well, I needed all of that bag today! What a bonanza!!!
ALL BUSINESS!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43763
> View attachment 43759
> View attachment 43760
> View attachment 43761
> ...


You found the SMURF village! 

How many do you think you got AND how many were NEW GROWTH???

_ALL BUSINESS!_


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

WHEW!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> You found the SMURF village!
> 
> How many do you think you got AND how many were NEW GROWTH???
> 
> _ALL BUSINESS!_


I’d say 200 morels with a weight around 50 pounds.
I found only a handful of new growth- a couple were very new and a few were a couple days old but the majority were old, mature ones.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> I’d say 200 morels with a weight around 50 pounds.
> I found only a handful of new growth- a couple were very new and a few were a couple days old but the majority were old, mature ones.


Unreal man!

I'm not giving up now. 

I'm excited all over again. I kept telling myself the bigfoots gotta be out.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 43794
> View attachment 43789
> View attachment 43790
> View attachment 43791
> ...


Dude I don't know what you consider new growth but a lot of those look fresh. Like only a few days old.

I mean, even in some of the pictures, they're not even standing up yet.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> Dude I don't know what you consider new growth but a lot of those look fresh. Like only a few days old.
> 
> I mean, even in some of the pictures, they're not even standing up yet.


Nah, those grew folded over or had fallen due to their weight. They were not new. I suppose some could be as fresh as a week but they seemed pretty mature....as evidenced by the wrinkled stem and overall size.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Nah, those grew folded over or had fallen due to their weight. They were not new. I suppose some could be as fresh as a week but they seemed pretty mature....as evidenced by the wrinkled stem and overall size.


In any event, you just extended my season!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> In any event, you just extended my season!


Good.... I almost gave up as well.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back. I just hunted hard the last three days from Wolverine all the way to the bridge. Still getting black morels but I could not fine even one white / gray. And I checked all my
> spots that fruit almost every year. I think it is still too early and they have not come up yet. It seems impossible. Most of the signs point that there should be some grays Soil temp, lilacs, foliage all
> indicate that it is time. It actually is not unprecedented to be this late however. I keep logs and three of the past 8 years I did not pick first white morels until May 27. I thought this year would be a week earlier with all the heat we had earlier this month but perhaps I was wrong. I religiously pay attention to facebook and there have been very few finds of white morels in northern michigan reported. Keep at it. Hopefully memorial weekend will start producting!
> 
> Glenn


I'm hoping they start this weekend as well however I'm a little worried with our side of northern Michigan due to the fact we found greys but only about ten and we found yellows up already in our late spots and only a few. I'm hoping the heat then cold didnt just cause another bum season. We will see we head back up tomorrow afternoon I think we are gonna stop in our Cadillac spots again first before heading up. I guess we will know in a matter of days


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Well just got done hunting for whites/yellows whatever u prefer to call them around Gaylord area. We found a few but far in between.woods really need more water which is suppose to be on the way.All signs are here just like Gleen said but the undergrowth is growing quick.Unfortunately that’s it for us up here so just want to wish you all the best that can get out and get after them.
> [/QUOTE
> Glad I saw this post...
> That's it I'm packing my fishing pole and hiking gear lol
> ...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Very Exciting!!!🤠✌ Yall Go Man..Go Go Go🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hi Celticcurl,
> 
> Yes I am. I live and work in Sault Ste Marie. But I do 75% of my morel hunting from Gaylord up to bridge. I've had very good hunting in Chippewa and Mackinaw counties but not as good as
> Cheboygan or Emmet counties. This year the black morel crop was great in the latter two counties but my Upper Peninsula spots produced very poor finds. And I still have not spotted one
> ...


Thanks for the report Glenn.

I'm heading up tomorrow. Have to stop at a friends house in Mackinaw City and then on to Lavender Corner to visit another friend who just picked a few whites in Grand Marais. I usually pick blacks the first week of June up there and whites soon after that. I was wanting to hit some of my past spots near Gaylord but am concerned there might be a lot of impassable roads because of the severe weather last week.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> I'm hoping they start this weekend as well however I'm a little worried with our side of northern Michigan due to the fact we found greys but only about ten and we found yellows up already in our late spots and only a few. I'm hoping the heat then cold didnt just cause another bum season. We will see we head back up tomorrow afternoon I think we are gonna stop in our Cadillac spots again first before heading up. I guess we will know in a matter of days


Hope y’all tear it op good luck!


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

I am headed up to try the Gaylord area tomorrow. Didn't make it up last year and am itching to get back into the Northwoods. Hopefully I won't be too early. Looks like I will be seeing some rain while I am up there. Hopefully that gets them popping. Good luck out there everyone.


----------



## jflo5071 (9 mo ago)

bung23 said:


> Good.... I almost gave up as well.


I am curious to know if ya went back out there how many more ya might find that you may have missed. Ya might find more than most of us have found all year still. My wife and I are at around only 30 with a mix of smaller grays and blondes with a few really nice sized blondes. We were gonna go out anyways, but this definitely gets the hopes up a bit. Thanks for the post and pics. Shiawassee County here by they way.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jflo5071 said:


> I am curious to know if ya went back out there how many more ya might find that you may have missed. Ya might find more than most of us have found all year still. My wife and I are at around only 30 with a mix of smaller grays and blondes with a few really nice sized blondes. We were gonna go out anyways, but this definitely gets the hopes up a bit. Thanks for the post and pics. Shiawassee County here by they way.


Well, there are sure to be a few I missed that were far from the tree and there’s one I know I didn’t pick because it was on the other side of a giant wild black cherry tree that had fallen. I was running out of time because I had to get my daughter to volleyball practice and I didn’t want to trek all the way around that damned tree! I HATE leaving even one single morel behind but that once-in-a-lifetime find has me spent and ready to officially call it a year. I neglect some outdoor chores for these few weeks so I have to get caught up on that stuff....


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Well, there are sure to be a few I missed that were far from the tree and there’s one I know I didn’t pick because it was on the other side of a giant wild black cherry tree that had fallen. I was running out of time because I had to get my daughter to volleyball practice and I didn’t want to trek all the way around that damned tree! I HATE leaving even one single morel behind but that once-in-a-lifetime find has me spent and ready to officially call it a year. I neglect some outdoor chores for these few weeks so I have to get caught up on that stuff....


I hearby nominatee you for THE MOREL ACHIEVEMENT AWARD 2022.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> I hearby nominatee you for THE MOREL ACHIEVEMENT AWARD 2022.


Thank you, thank you...! 
I’d like to start off by thanking God for blessing me with the morel bounty He put before me....and I’d like to thank my wife and daughters for their patience with me- allowing me to put time in the woods while spending less time at home. And to all of you on this board for all of your support and encouragement- I wouldn’t have made that last hunt without you. You’ll always have a special place in my heart!
May your bags be full for the rest of the season!

🤣


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

bung23 said:


> Thank you, thank you...!
> I’d like to start off by thanking God for blessing me with the morel bounty He put before me....and I’d like to thank my wife and daughters for their patience with me- allowing me to put time in the woods while spending less time at home. And to all of you on this board for all of your support and encouragement- I wouldn’t have made that last hunt without you. You’ll always have a special place in my heart!
> May your bags be full for the rest of the season!
> 
> 🤣


Hail lord bung23!!! 
Living in the Deep South of Louisiana, all I could do is watch as the morel madness progressed. We don’t get morels this far south. Not all bad. It’s humid most of the year and we get tons of other edibles. I really appreciate you guys enthusiasm for morels. Last 7-8 I’ve watched you guys and I get just as excited for y’all as if I scored the mother load lol
I’ve had plans over the years to travel north for morels but life keeps happening. I’m training the next generations mushroom foragers lol
So to all you folks , thanks for keeping this place going


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Hail lord bung23!!!
> Living in the Deep South of Louisiana, all I could do is watch as the morel madness progressed. We don’t get morels this far south. Not all bad. It’s humid most of the year and we get tons of other edibles. I really appreciate you guys enthusiasm for morels. Last 7-8 I’ve watched you guys and I get just as excited for y’all as if I scored the mother load lol
> I’ve had plans over the years to travel north for morels but life keeps happening. I’m training the next generations mushroom foragers lol
> So to all you folks , thanks for keeping this place going
> ...


That’s awesome!
What are those pink ones?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

bung23 said:


> That’s awesome!
> What are those pink ones?


Cinnabars (chanterelle family) Lot of work to gather enough for the table but a good edible. Most of the ones I find are sandy also. 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantharellus_cinnabarinus


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

bung23 said:


> I’d say 200 morels with a weight around 50 pounds.
> I found only a handful of new growth- a couple were very new and a few were a couple days old but the majority were old, mature ones.


Are you going to sell me any?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> I hearby nominatee you for THE MOREL ACHIEVEMENT AWARD 2022.


Long may he reign!! 😂 sorry I’m a Game of thrones fan. Awesome work @bung23! Definitely got me out for one final hunt as well. Found a few but nothing like your conquest. Can’t wait till next year!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Are you going to sell me any?


Sure thing.....
I live in Waterford and I’ll meet you somewhere around here....


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Well, for me, it's just the beginning of the season for mushrooms en masse.
> 
> Morels are the starting gun!


With all of the surgeries, my knees are shot...nowadays, I usually have to quit before the end of morel season. I'm still walking a little funnier than usual from this season.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

jms0001 said:


> Long may he reign!! 😂 sorry I’m a Game of thrones fan. Awesome work @bung23! Definitely got me out for one final hunt as well. Found a few but nothing like your conquest. Can’t wait till next year!!


I wish all of you could find a score like that..... it was surreal. I’ve never filled that giant laundry bag much past halfway before and I’ve definitely never had to set it down and go pick and walk back to the bag. I must’ve looked like morel Santa walking out of those woods with that bag slung over my shoulder! Lol


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Regionnaire said:


> With all of the surgeries, my knees are shot...nowadays, I usually have to quit before the end of morel season. I'm still walking a little funnier than usual from this season.


Did you end up with a decent haul despite your knees?


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

bung23 said:


> Did you end up with a decent haul despite your knees?


I had 2 days I'd call good (100+), and the rest were "meh". I was mostly doing half-days, but it was a well-below average year for me overall...I didn't have many blacks pop, and I was shut out near the lake. Overall, I spent way too much time waiting/checking on holes that never came in, or only gave me a fraction of what they normally do. If I had gone this past week, I would've probably scored some more bigguns, but this season has been tough on me.

Man, am I happy for you, though. Great score down the stretch, that's for sure!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Cinnabars (chanterelle family) Lot of work to gather enough for the table but a good edible. Most of the ones I find are sandy also.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantharellus_cinnabarinus


@bung23, we get cinnabars chants up here in michigan buddy. They should be coming out soon. They pop up near or on paths in the woods and such. In other words, they're really easy to find. 

And they don't usually get too big. A 3" one would be big. Most of them are about an inch. They're on the smaller side. Rarely, I have found them 2-3" in size. But their color makes them easy to find.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> @bung23, we get cinnabars chants up here in michigan buddy. They should be coming out soon. They pop up near or on paths in the woods and such. In other words, they're really easy to find.
> 
> And they don't usually get too big. A 3" one would be big. Most of them are about an inch. They're on the smaller side. Rarely, I have found them 2-3" in size. But their color makes them easy to find.


Any trees they associate with?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Any trees they associate with?


Gosh, I would defer to someone else cuz that seems to be a locgical question.

But I must say they really like paths, I think where water runs down naturally.

Just hiking and walking the trails, you'll start seeing em.

Edibility = Good


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> Gosh, I would defer to someone else cuz that seems to be a locgical question.
> 
> But I must say they really like paths, I think where water runs down naturally.
> 
> ...


Sweet- I’ll do some research and try em out.... thx


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well Jeremiah and I arrived this morning around 730am no sleep got right in the woods🙄 started in Cadillac which we knew was gonna probably be a bust and it was... talked to a few ppl who have been sitting on it and they've all been hunting the area 30 plus yrs and said they've never seen anything like it. We made our way up farther north and I'm not sure how we survived the day or each other🤣 no sleep, hunting mannnn I'm ready to just relax but it's only day 1 🙄🤣 I know I'm complaining now but I'll be whining and pouting when it's over for the year! We ended the day with 2lbs very sad 
I hate to say it and Jeremiah dont wanna hear it, but it's not looking good for this area. Tomorrow we will hunt hard but if nothing any better we will be traveling to some new areas to see what we can come up with. Everyone we talked to says they are hunting hard with little reward. To anyone out there this weekend good luck may your bags be full! We gifted ours and the gentlemen said he was having some 4 dinner😊


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy (Mar 24, 2021)

Is heading to the UP this weekend to pick worth it? I've never been. Dropping the wife off in Chicago then I'll have a few days to camp, fish and hunt morels or I could head to northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

bung23 said:


> Any trees they associate with?


Oaks and beech


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

bung23 said:


> Any trees they associate with?


I find them, along with golden chanterelles, associated with oak trees and shagbark hickory. They are a real tasty treat in the summer.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Well Jeremiah and I arrived this morning around 730am no sleep got right in the woods🙄 started in Cadillac which we knew was gonna probably be a bust and it was... talked to a few ppl who have been sitting on it and they've all been hunting the area 30 plus yrs and said they've never seen anything like it. We made our way up farther north and I'm not sure how we survived the day or each other🤣 no sleep, hunting mannnn I'm ready to just relax but it's only day 1 🙄🤣 I know I'm complaining now but I'll be whining and pouting when it's over for the year! We ended the day with 2lbs very sad
> I hate to say it and Jeremiah dont wanna hear it, but it's not looking good for this area. Tomorrow we will hunt hard but if nothing any better we will be traveling to some new areas to see what we can come up with. Everyone we talked to says they are hunting hard with little reward. To anyone out there this weekend good luck may your bags be full! We gifted ours and the gentlemen said he was having some 4 dinner😊


thanks for the report! unfortunately it is the same story as last year. Not enough rain.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Gosh, I would defer to someone else cuz that seems to be a locgical question.
> 
> But I must say they really like paths, I think where water runs down naturally.
> 
> ...


Mostly oak down south. I’d say hard wood associates


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Well Jeremiah and I arrived this morning around 730am no sleep got right in the woods🙄 started in Cadillac which we knew was gonna probably be a bust and it was... talked to a few ppl who have been sitting on it and they've all been hunting the area 30 plus yrs and said they've never seen anything like it. We made our way up farther north and I'm not sure how we survived the day or each other🤣 no sleep, hunting mannnn I'm ready to just relax but it's only day 1 🙄🤣 I know I'm complaining now but I'll be whining and pouting when it's over for the year! We ended the day with 2lbs very sad
> I hate to say it and Jeremiah dont wanna hear it, but it's not looking good for this area. Tomorrow we will hunt hard but if nothing any better we will be traveling to some new areas to see what we can come up with. Everyone we talked to says they are hunting hard with little reward. To anyone out there this weekend good luck may your bags be full! We gifted ours and the gentlemen said he was having some 4 dinner😊


Good luck to up you have better luck then we did


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Good luck to up you have better luck then we did


Lol spell check got me again


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> @bung23, we get cinnabars chants up here in michigan buddy. They should be coming out soon. They pop up near or on paths in the woods and such. In other words, they're really easy to find.
> 
> And they don't usually get too big. A 3" one would be big. Most of them are about an inch. They're on the smaller side. Rarely, I have found them 2-3" in size. But their color makes them easy to find.





Kokomorel said:


> Oaks and beech


Both spot on replies. I've never found cinnabars, but I do find smooth chants all long a path traversing an oak, beech, maple ridge. Easiest gathering I've ever done!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> Both spot on replies. I've never found cinnabars, but I do find smooth chants all long a path traversing an oak, beech, maple ridge. Easiest gathering I've ever done!


@bung23, yes, that reminds me, I should have said you can find other CHANTS on the paths too. 
I do good (like @shroomsearcher) for smooth chants right off the paths in the same forest types as he mentioned. And I get them in the same spots year after year which is great.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Went up to Gaylord area for a day and a half hunt. Worst year of hunting for me ever. Found around 80. Decent size and fresh'ish for the most part. 4lbs maybe? Lots of folks in the woods hoping to score too. Everyone I came across had nothing or just a few. I guess there had to be a first "bad" hunt up there sometime. I hope they pop for all the folks heading north this weekend. Good luck y'all and will see you next year.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> @bung23, yes, that reminds me, I should have said you can find other CHANTS on the paths too.
> I do good (like @shroomsearcher) for smooth chants right off the paths in the same forest types as he mentioned. And I get them in the same spots year after year which is great.


That’s great because the state parks around here have tons of trails through oak forests


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> @bung23, yes, that reminds me, I should have said you can find other CHANTS on the paths too.
> I do good (like @shroomsearcher) for smooth chants right off the paths in the same forest types as he mentioned. And I get them in the same spots year after year which is great.


I watched a video by "Learn Your Land" on You Tube, to get the habitat that Chants like. When he said oak, beech, maple, I immediately thought of that ridge that's about a ten minute drive away! I wasn't five minutes down the path when I spotted two of them, but they were already old and dried up, so I kept on going. There's was another one, and another one, and so on! 

Now, that first year I was so giddy with finding all the Chants that I got a little hoggish. taking bags home and dehydrating a bunch of them. Subsequently, I found out that they don't dehydrate very well! They lose their color, and they lose their flavor. Fresh is best. So, I changed my strategy. I'd do a quick hit and get enough for a couple of meals. Something to accompany dinner, and I can't tell you how much I love a three egg ham and Chant omelette! As long as they last is as long as they last. Kind of like my philosophy with tomatoes. Once my home growns are done, I am done! I cannot buy a store bought tomatoe anymore!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> I watched a video by "Learn Your Land" on You Tube, to get the habitat that Chants like. When he said oak, beech, maple, I immediately thought of that ridge that's about a ten minute drive away! I wasn't five minutes down the path when I spotted two of them, but they were already old and dried up, so I kept on going. There's was another one, and another one, and so on!
> 
> Now, that first year I was so giddy with finding all the Chants that I got a little hoggish. taking bags home and dehydrating a bunch of them. Subsequently, I found out that they don't dehydrate very well! They lose their color, and they lose their flavor. Fresh is best. So, I changed my strategy. I'd do a quick hit and get enough for a couple of meals. Something to accompany dinner, and I can't tell you how much I love a three egg ham and Chant omelette! As long as they last is as long as they last. Kind of like my philosophy with tomatoes. Once my home growns are done, I am done! I cannot buy a store bought tomatoe anymore!


I can't eat most store-bought produce any more. 

When you make your 3-egger, how do you cook the chants first? 
Or what?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> I watched a video by "Learn Your Land" on You Tube, to get the habitat that Chants like. When he said oak, beech, maple, I immediately thought of that ridge that's about a ten minute drive away! I wasn't five minutes down the path when I spotted two of them, but they were already old and dried up, so I kept on going. There's was another one, and another one, and so on!
> 
> Now, that first year I was so giddy with finding all the Chants that I got a little hoggish. taking bags home and dehydrating a bunch of them. Subsequently, I found out that they don't dehydrate very well! They lose their color, and they lose their flavor. Fresh is best. So, I changed my strategy. I'd do a quick hit and get enough for a couple of meals. Something to accompany dinner, and I can't tell you how much I love a three egg ham and Chant omelette! As long as they last is as long as they last. Kind of like my philosophy with tomatoes. Once my home growns are done, I am done! I cannot buy a store bought tomatoe anymore!


It's really interesting to hear that chants don't dehydrate well. I didn't know that, but I do believe it. Each type of mushroom has it's own life-force somehow. 

I know for a fact that *Black Trumpets* do dehydrate very well and taste great when you bring em back to life.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

When do chants start? July?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> It's really interesting to hear that chants don't dehydrate well. I didn't know that, but I do believe it. Each type of mushroom has it's own life-force somehow.
> 
> I know for a fact that *Black Trumpets* do dehydrate very well and taste great when you bring em back to life.


Where/when to find them?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Everyone, 
Wade here..🤠✌
I Think "Chanterelles" find You / Us
Just get in the Woods


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> I watched a video by "Learn Your Land" on You Tube, to get the habitat that Chants like. When he said oak, beech, maple, I immediately thought of that ridge that's about a ten minute drive away! I wasn't five minutes down the path when I spotted two of them, but they were already old and dried up, so I kept on going. There's was another one, and another one, and so on!
> 
> Now, that first year I was so giddy with finding all the Chants that I got a little hoggish. taking bags home and dehydrating a bunch of them. Subsequently, I found out that they don't dehydrate very well! They lose their color, and they lose their flavor. Fresh is best. So, I changed my strategy. I'd do a quick hit and get enough for a couple of meals. Something to accompany dinner, and I can't tell you how much I love a three egg ham and Chant omelette! As long as they last is as long as they last. Kind of like my philosophy with tomatoes. Once my home growns are done, I am done! I cannot buy a store bought tomatoe anymore!


 I have had success sauteing in butter . They will release their liquid , continue cooking until liquid is reabsorbed. Remove to paper towels to drain. Freeze in layers on cookie sheets. Once frozen gather them up and put them in vacuum seal bags . When you need enough for a recipe just reach in and grab the amount you need . I saw no significant reduction in flavor.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Riss said:


> What about you?


Did you get to hunt the upper? If so, how did you do? Seems like it hasn't had enough rain but there must have been enough snow there this year to keep the ground moisture up since a friend from Leslie and her friend found 258 blacks yesterday somewhere near Seney. 
I saw another report on Facebook of a girl finding many basket fulls in 2 hours somewhere in the upper.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Haven't seen any posts lately from Traverse City, Cadillac, Mio, Alpena or Gaylord. I just can't believe it was a bust there this year. Does anyone know or has anyone heard different?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bung23 said:


> When do chants start? July?


For our Latitude, my records show mid july and August.

Hot and moist.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I can't eat most store-bought produce any more.
> 
> When you make your 3-egger, how do you cook the chants first?
> Or what?


In the frying pan with the ham and just a little butter and olive oil. Doesn't need to be extra virgin or anything like that. When they are cooked I pull them out and put them into a dish. Then I pour in the three eggs that I have whisked up, and let that cook a little bit to sort of "set" the outside of the omelette. When I figure that has been accomplished, I reintroduce the Chants and ham to what will be the interior of the omelette. Then, I will use a long spatula to start peeling up an edge of that omelette until I can get enough of the spatula under there to flip the omelette into its presentation shape. This may not be "classic" technique, but nobody ever taught me how to make an omelette. I just knew that I liked them, and wanted to be able to make them. So, I tried to figure it out myself. And my method works quite well. 



jim_t57 said:


> I have had success sauteing in butter . They will release their liquid , continue cooking until liquid is reabsorbed. Remove to paper towels to drain. Freeze in layers on cookie sheets. Once frozen gather them up and put them in vacuum seal bags . When you need enough for a recipe just reach in and grab the amount you need . I saw no significant reduction in flavor.


Thanks for that tip. The thing is, once I found out what I did about Chants and changed my way of thinking, I kind of got spoiled! I could go out there and harvest, and be picky! If I cut a Chant and there was just one "bug tunnel" up the stem, I'd keep it. Two or more, no way! It was thrown on the ground! The spot I hunted flushed so regularly, especially with regular rains, that there were always new shrooms to find! That's a nice situation. OK. It might last 2 months! But, I kind of like the seasonality of things. 

In the Fall and Winter kill a deer and eat venison. This might be augmented with rabbit, pheasant, squirrel, and other natural foods. Come Spring, get after Turkey and morels. Also crappie and walleye for your proteins! Summers? I guess that you might need to depend upon vegetation, since that it was is prevalent. That's why I grow a veggie garden every year. It's also why you should get thin in the summertime and get a little bit fat in the winter!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> For our Latitude, my records show mid july and August.
> 
> Hot and moist.


*


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

morelseeeker said:


> Did you get to hunt the upper? If so, how did you do? Seems like it hasn't had enough rain but there must have been enough snow there this year to keep the ground moisture up since a friend from Leslie and her friend found 258 blacks yesterday somewhere near Seney.
> I saw another report on Facebook of a girl finding many basket
> fulls in 2 hours somewhere in the upper.


Add 205 to the total. We had an amazing mother lode spot today. It was so much fun watching my companions pick. The blacks are getting ruined by the rain. Will target my white spots today


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> In the frying pan with the ham and just a little butter and olive oil. Doesn't need to be extra virgin or anything like that. When they are cooked I pull them out and put them into a dish. Then I pour in the three eggs that I have whisked up, and let that cook a little bit to sort of "set" the outside of the omelette. When I figure that has been accomplished, I reintroduce the Chants and ham to what will be the interior of the omelette. Then, I will use a long spatula to start peeling up an edge of that omelette until I can get enough of the spatula under there to flip the omelette into its presentation shape. This may not be "classic" technique, but nobody ever taught me how to make an omelette. I just knew that I liked them, and wanted to be able to make them. So, I tried to figure it out myself. And my method works quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your way of thinking!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> In the frying pan with the ham and just a little butter and olive oil. Doesn't need to be extra virgin or anything like that. When they are cooked I pull them out and put them into a dish. Then I pour in the three eggs that I have whisked up, and let that cook a little bit to sort of "set" the outside of the omelette. When I figure that has been accomplished, I reintroduce the Chants and ham to what will be the interior of the omelette. Then, I will use a long spatula to start peeling up an edge of that omelette until I can get enough of the spatula under there to flip the omelette into its presentation shape. This may not be "classic" technique, but nobody ever taught me how to make an omelette. I just knew that I liked them, and wanted to be able to make them. So, I tried to figure it out myself. And my method works quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was well said, sir. 

The word I like is: Ephemeral. "Life if Ephemeral."


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

morelseeeker said:


> Haven't seen any posts lately from Traverse City, Cadillac, Mio, Alpena or Gaylord. I just can't believe it was a bust there this year. Does anyone know or has anyone heard different?


So far definitely 
We found 2lbs in Gaylord area thursday very few since (maybe 20 or so) the UP is doing good on blacks for sure
We have been in wolverine area and several gentlemen here say they've hunted this for 30 yrs went home yesterday after zero
Our Cadillac spots had nothing however over heard a few ppl are starting to find some but few n far between 
Wish we'd have gone to the UP and hunted blacks earlier but we will head up tomorrow n try our luck


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> So far definitely
> We found 2lbs in Gaylord area thursday very few since (maybe 20 or so) the UP is doing good on blacks for sure
> We have been in wolverine area and several gentlemen here say they've hunted this for 30 yrs went home yesterday after zero
> Our Cadillac spots had nothing however over heard a few ppl are starting to find some but few n far between
> Wish we'd have gone to the UP and hunted blacks earlier but we will head up tomorrow n try our luck


Good luck! Wish I was going with you


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

celticcurl said:


> Add 205 to the total. We had an amazing mother lode spot today. It was so much fun watching my companions pick. The blacks are getting ruined by the rain. Will target my white spots today


I'm happy for you. Always nice to end a season that way


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> So far definitely
> We found 2lbs in Gaylord area thursday very few since (maybe 20 or so) the UP is doing good on blacks for sure
> We have been in wolverine area and several gentlemen here say they've hunted this for 30 yrs went home yesterday after zero
> Our Cadillac spots had nothing however over heard a few ppl are starting to find some but few n far between
> Wish we'd have gone to the UP and hunted blacks earlier but we will head up tomorrow n try our luck


It is hard to understand how there would be any mushrooms at all in the upper since it has been dry for such a long stretch there.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> Went up to Gaylord area for a day and a half hunt. Worst year of hunting for me ever. Found around 80. Decent size and fresh'ish for the most part. 4lbs maybe? Lots of folks in the woods hoping to score too. Everyone I came across had nothing or just a few. I guess there had to be a first "bad" hunt up there sometime. I hope they pop for all the folks heading north this weekend. Good luck y'all and will see you next year.
> Hi OHIO,
> 
> I live in Northern Michigan and used to do great in the Wolverine area. But the last two years were a complete bust for me and I have moved further north. Some in the UP. You
> ...


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Wolverine was a complete bust for me 2nd year in a row. Found just one white morel. Finally found a pound in Emmet county yesterday Memorial Day. They are fresh so they should be up for
at least another week. The hunting was great for black morels but the worst I ever seen for white morels. I have not had much to report unfortunately.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Stopped for just a half an hour in Mackinac County and did find some but they were more advanced than the ones I found in Emmet. They are already starting to dry out but there may be many
out there if you get out quick. I may try to go after work today. I don't think they will last long.

Glenn


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

celticcurl said:


> Add 205 to the total. We had an amazing mother lode spot today. It was so much fun watching my companions pick. The blacks are getting ruined by the rain. Will target my white spots today


Pics or it didn’t happen! Lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

bung23 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen! Lol


It happened...she was killing it


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone still finding in northern lower?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wishing y’all safe summer


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Season is done in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## trumbleglenn6 (8 mo ago)

cwlake said:


> Anyone still finding in northern lower?


Yes I did pick fresh morels 6-3, 4, and yesterday the 5th. Emmet county. It is definitely a down year for the whites but they are out there. I will be going again this weekend June 11. Should be some to pick.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

trumbleglenn6 said:


> Yes I did pick fresh morels 6-3, 4, and yesterday the 5th. Emmet county. It is definitely a down year for the whites but they are out there. I will be going again this weekend June 11. Should be some to pick.


Glad your still finding Glenn. Some look old and some fresh. Are you getting rain up there this week? or last?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> Glad your still finding Glenn. Some look old and some fresh. Are you getting rain up there this week? or last?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone out there looking for/finding golden oysters? My mushroom mentor turned me onto them last year. He said just go check your morel spots they grow on the dead elms. The great thing about them is that they’ll keep fruiting most of the summer. So if your find some he told me to go back every 10-14 days. They have a short shelf life on the stump so you have to stay on it to get them fresh. He said they’re in his top 5 favorites. The top photo is a fresh pod I found Tuesday, they other two are that same pod from this morning, they mature quickly


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Anyone out there looking for/finding golden oysters? My mushroom mentor turned me onto them last year. He said just go check your morel spots they grow on the dead elms. The great thing about them is that they’ll keep fruiting most of the summer. So if your find some he told me to go back every 10-14 days. They have a short shelf life on the stump so you have to stay on it to get them fresh. He said they’re in his top 5 favorites. The top photo is a fresh pod I found Tuesday, they other two are that same pod from this morning, they mature quickly
> View attachment 43947
> View attachment 43948
> View attachment 43949


I haven't found any golden oysters in the southern part of the state. I'm on the Michiana line and always find other oysters but have never seen the golden ones.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Found a shit ton of chants today. Gonna go back Friday morning to pick 'em. Pictures are in the Indiana thread if interested (@noskydaddy )


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Found a shit ton of chants today. Gonna go back Friday morning to pick 'em. Pictures are in the Indiana thread if interested (@noskydaddy )
> 
> View attachment 44045


Thanks for the update buddy! Appreciate it. I've been on a dry spell from hell this early summer. But with this rain my luck is going to change. I think I'm going to head out tomorrow. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## 98zr2 (Mar 28, 2020)

You are tell me I have been out checking every week so far and haven’t seen much in any form of shrooms


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I agree that there's been far fewer shrooms/fungi out there than usual...we need that rain


----------



## 98zr2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Starting to see some life out there


----------



## jflo5071 (9 mo ago)

98zr2 said:


> Starting to see some life out there
> View attachment 44078
> UOTE]





98zr2 said:


> Starting to see some life out there
> View attachment 44078


My wife found 2 different nice size flushes of golden oysters. 1 yesterday and another today - Sunday. Different spots, but both in Shiawassee county. It has been real slow up until theses finds. Those few bouts of rain this last week finally got things started and hopefully rain tonight to keep things going. She brought home around 5-6 lbs between the 2 batches!! 
Good luck all!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Thanks for the update buddy! Appreciate it. I've been on a dry spell from hell this early summer. But with this rain my luck is going to change. I think I'm going to head out tomorrow. I'll keep you posted!


@noskydaddy have you found any black trumpets yet. I’ve been looking none yet here in Miami Co


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

No buddy, I looked today. Someone North of here about 100 miles found 
some yesterday and that made me go out an look. 

I have been getting the chants tho!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@Kokomorel 

You ever find smooooth chants? 
These have no false gills at all. 
This honey hole is full of smooooth ones.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy -- Yea!! Got'a good woods here in central OH that I call "Chanterelle Heaven" that has all smooth Chanterelles. Great finding -- great eating. Good Stuff!!!










😎 









Great hunting to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sb said:


> noskydaddy -- Yea!! Got'a good woods here in central OH that I call "Chanterelle Heaven" that has all smooth Chanterelles. Great finding -- great eating. Good Stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 44162
> 
> ...


Spectacular mushrooms! Curious how you clean them so well?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep! I hunt a mixed oak, beech, maple hardwood ridge that gives nothing but smoothies! i see no problem!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy - The woods they come from has sufficient understory to break most rainfall so there is little mud splatter on the underside.

For reference, this pic below is from Smooth Chanterelles from the same woods, I picked this morning sitting on the stove top. 










They don't need to be cleaned.

When they are so abundant that I'm only picking what I need for a few dinners, I'll just leave the dirty ones. Another secret is that I won't pick any out in the open where the mud splatter is highest. So, If I'm picking along the path in this particular woods, I'll walk off the path into the surrounding vegetation to pick.

I cut the stem with a knife. I never pull them from the ground and place the shroom with the base and dirt into my bag. No need to introduce dirt if I don't have to.

This morning I had my mushroom hunting neighbor along. I noticed he was pulling the Chanterelles from the ground and placing the whole shroom with dirty end into his bag.


Afterwards, I asked him why he didn't cut them off. He said that he had a knee replacement and it didn't allow him to squat or kneel without discomfort. So he bent over and quickly pulled the whole shroom out -- not taking the extra time to cut it off.

Thank God for good health!!! 😎 🌞

Blessings of good times in the woods to everyone!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

nokydaddy - more.

I'm ok with washing shrooms and routinely do so. I fill the sink and dump them in and dunk & swirl them slowly. Then I'll use my hand with open fingers , like a strainer to lift a few onto the cutting board. I'll pick up each one and cut it'd base off so its a fresh cut for storing or cooking. I happen to love food that looks great too.
🍺 🍷


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

You're friend could bend and pull them and then cut the dirty base off before putting them in his bag.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sb said:


> nokydaddy - more.
> 
> I'm ok with washing shrooms and routinely do so. I fill the sink and dump them in and dunk & swirl them slowly. Then I'll use my hand with open fingers , like a strainer to lift a few onto the cutting board. I'll pick up each one and cut it'd base off so its a fresh cut for storing or cooking. I happen to love food that looks great too.
> 🍺 🍷





sb said:


> noskydaddy - The woods they come from has sufficient understory to break most rainfall so there is little mud splatter on the underside.
> 
> For reference, this pic below is from Smooth Chanterelles from the same woods, I picked this morning sitting on the stove top.
> 
> ...


Damn right. Thanks buddy.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy -- Excellent thought -- I'll share that with him.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Who got the RAIN?!?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't look at me -- I don't even have a Rain Jacket!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Who got the RAIN?!?


Kokomo


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Kokomo



I wanna see those chants soon!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I wanna see those chants soon!


Hopefully tonight


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

We routinely wash our Chanties. We use the spratyer in the sink, Then we spread them on a terry cloth towel and use a fan to dry the outside moisture off.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll be hunting tomorrow. Hoping for good things. Still need to get my first Chicken.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I wanna see those chants soon!


@noskydaddy went to a spot I have not hunted all year was about a week late. I did salvage a good meal


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> @noskydaddy went to a spot I have not hunted all year was about a week late. I did salvage a good meal
> View attachment 44202
> View attachment 44203
> View attachment 44204
> ...


Those are dandys! There out in full force now and we got nailed again with more rain. 
I'll have some pics soon.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@Kokomorel 










Like Brach's Butter scotch candies!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> @Kokomorel
> 
> View attachment 44215
> 
> ...


Very nice find 🍄🍄🍄


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@Kokomorel 

I hit a mother lode today son! I filled FOUR bags with CHANTS. 
I'm thinking 10+lbs worth!

Pics soon.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

BONANZA!














































*
"Butterscotch Hill"*


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> BONANZA!
> 
> View attachment 44227
> 
> ...


Nice honey hole


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Magnificient!!*


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's what the four bag score looks like...most going to charity dinner.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Here's what the four bag score looks like...most going to charity dinner.
> 
> View attachment 44232
> 
> ...


That’s cool buddy glad to see you sharing good luck out there and have fun that’s what it’s all about. Love being in the woods 🍄🍄


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Black trumpets are starting to show up in some locations. Spotty still. Little Early.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hens are out. Early this year. Found about 50 black trumpets and two nice hens yesterday.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Hens are out. Early this year. Found about 50 black trumpets and two nice hens yesterday.


Still no hens around Kokomo


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Still no hens around Kokomo


That's nuts! They're up all over SW MI! Found 3 more today.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> That's nuts! They're up all over SW MI! Found 3 more today.


Haven't seen any in central IN either. Spotted a few last year in some yards, but nothing so far this year.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow man, that stinks! I won't live in a world without MAITAKE!

LOL


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you all ever see Shrimp of the Woods in Hoosierville? Aborted Entaloma?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Do you all ever see Shrimp of the Woods in Hoosierville? Aborted Entaloma?


Found a lot last year nothing this year


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Do you all ever see Shrimp of the Woods in Hoosierville? Aborted Entaloma?


Too dry


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Man, we've had just perfect RAIN / SUN combinations all summer. Sorry to hear that. I'm going to Traverse City this weekend for 5 days. I'll getting a report from a friend now but they got good rain recently, so I think it will be good.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Man, we've had just perfect RAIN / SUN combinations all summer. Sorry to hear that. I'm going to Traverse City this weekend for 5 days. I'll getting a report from a friend now but they got good rain recently, so I think it will be good.


Good Luck I’ll be camping this weekend and Shroomin with Lucy


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Not a ton of mushroom activity up north but I found a decent amount of fresh Lion's Manes. 
Overall, the weather and the views were spectacular!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Not a ton of mushroom activity up north but I found a decent amount of fresh Lion's Manes.
> Overall, the weather and the views were spectacular!


Still nothing not one shroom spotted in 3 days


----------

